# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Авиабаза Кубинка

## airwolf

Вот несколько фотографий со вчерашней тренировки.
Я не фотограф-так что строго не судите  :Rolleyes:

----------


## airwolf

Вот ещё немного фоток.

----------


## airwolf

:Rolleyes:

----------


## Холостяк

Классные фотографии!!!   
Спасибо!
Я смотрю "Витязи" уже готовятся к "МАКСу" , на борт нанесли рекламку...

----------


## Бобер

пару фотографий, там же.

----------


## An-Z

airwolf - маладец! продолжать в том же духе!

----------


## airwolf

Буду стараться! Так и споттером стать не долго!  :Biggrin:  
Вот блог форумчанина Макар(Leha) на стрижах  http://leha.strizhi.info/ в основном Куба  :Rolleyes:  
Кстати за спаркой №25 очень часто след идёт белый-кто знает? топливо?  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

хорошие фоты, спасибо!!! но для достижения истинного мастерства надо больше фотографировать МиГ-29  :Biggrin:

----------


## airwolf

> хорошие фоты, спасибо!!! но для достижения истинного мастерства надо больше фотографировать МиГ-29


Нет проблем!  :Biggrin:  Буду стараться САН СЕЙ!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

А крайние МиГи когда сфотаны? Тоже 21 марта?

----------


## airwolf

> А крайние МиГи когда сфотаны? Тоже 21 марта?


Первые две фотки 08.12.06 когда спарки №35 и №80 должны были улетать на АРЗ в Луховицы.
А крайние две- 13.12.06 когда они улетали в Луховицы.

----------


## AC

Спасиба большое

----------


## airwolf

Кроме пилотажных групп на "Кубе" базируются,ещё такие вот красавцы ИЛЫ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## AC

А он сейчас в каком качестве используется -- неужели по прямому предназначению?

----------


## airwolf

> А он сейчас в каком качестве используется -- неужели по прямому предназначению?


А кто его знает? Скорее всего членовоз.

----------


## airwolf

СУ-25 Фотки отвратительные,но я тока учился  :Cool:

----------


## sss

> А он сейчас в каком качестве используется -- неужели по прямому предназначению?


именно
но и как транспортный тоже

----------


## Foxbat

За Илы, Аны и "Грача" отдельное спасибо с оттенком белой зависти. ;)

----------


## AC

Появились апрельские фото от *Leha*:
http://leha.strizhi.info/2007/04/18/192

----------


## airwolf

> Появились апрельские фото от *Leha*:
> http://leha.strizhi.info/2007/04/18/192


Ага-а вот ещё http://leha.strizhi.info/2007/04/15/164 
Попожже свои выложу  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Тренировка 17-го апреля.
С фотошопом не дружу так что если кому интересны фотографии то могу выслать оригиналы  :Smile:  
И так........

----------


## airwolf

По совету Антохи для достижения истенного мастерства фоткал МИГ-29  :Tongue:

----------


## airwolf

И для любителей загадок-СУ-25 с ЛИСа кто угадает чей он?

----------


## airwolf

в нагрузку вертушка из Вязьмы и МИГ :Smile:   всем переходящим по быстрой ссылке-не забудьте посмотреть вторую страницу с начала ВВЕРХ!!!

----------


## airwolf

А вот и красавец ИЛ  :Redface:

----------


## airwolf

Ил и Аны ОДАБТа 4 мая

----------


## AC

> А вот и красавец ИЛ


"Ил" то тоже уже не 17 апреля снят, как я понял?

----------


## airwolf

А вот грачи! тоже 4-го  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> "Ил" то уже не 17 апреля снят, как я понял?


Ил снят 30-го апреля

----------


## mariokrijan

> Ил снят 30-го апреля


are these Su-25s SM version? or basic version?! Thanks Great photos!!

----------


## AC

> Ил снят 30-го апреля


А 5 мая Вы там не снимали?

----------


## Foxhound

I'm sure that they are Su-25SM upgraded at the nearby Aviation Pepair(Maintenance) Plant(121 ARP-АРЗ in russian) and they're being prepared for the delivery to the combat Air Force unit(either Center of combat operations and training of Air Force personnel or Air Attack regiment)

Good Luck!

----------


## airwolf

> А 5 мая Вы там не снимали?


Снимал,но фотки как всегда плохие(мыльница у меня) попожже выложу Русь

----------


## airwolf

> are these Su-25s SM version? or basic version?! Thanks Great photos!!


Yes, it is SU-25SM which are modernized  by 121 APZ Kubinka. According to my information they leaved to Lipetsk он the 5 of may

----------


## AC

> Снимал,но фотки как всегда плохие(мыльница у меня) попожже выложу Русь


Спасибо! А "наземку"? Особо интересует стоявший в открытом доступе Ил-20...  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> И для любителей загадок-СУ-25 с ЛИСа кто угадает чей он?


Приветствую! Это "СМ" но еще не перекрашенный... думаю так из-за того, что на заводе щас вроде не делают "внешторговских" заказов... но надо уточнять... хорошо бы конечно, чтобы это была еще одна машина для своих, а не для тех кто за речкой!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> I'm sure that they are Su-25SM upgraded at the nearby Aviation Pepair(Maintenance) Plant(121 ARP-АРЗ in russian) and they're being prepared for the delivery to the combat Air Force unit(either Center of combat operations and training of Air Force personnel or Air Attack regiment)
> 
> Good Luck!


You're right my friend!  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Спасибо! А "наземку"? Особо интересует стоявший в открытом доступе Ил-20...


Вот у светленького ИЛа винты разной окраски......

----------


## Foxhound

он не в "открытом доступе", он всегда там стоит-штатное место, к тому же  их там два

21 "красный" так вообще летает:)

----------


## AC

> Приветствую! Это "СМ" но еще не перекрашенный... думаю так из-за того, что на заводе щас вроде не делают "внешторговских" заказов... но надо уточнять... хорошо бы конечно, чтобы это была еще одна машина для своих, а не для тех кто за речкой!


А почему опознавательные знаки закрашены? И в каком из шап наших ВВС водятся Су-25 с бортовыми номерами, нанесенными на хвосты?

----------


## robert

http://www.airliners.net/open.file?i...ext_id=0772825

----------


## Антоха

> А почему опознавательные знаки закрашены? И в каком из шап наших ВВС водятся Су-25 с бортовыми номерами, нанесенными на хвосты?


Машина явно раньше была не местная, с этим не спорю, но повторюсь, что по моим данным сейчас "ШС" во всю заняты госзаказом на эСэМы и другими делами не занимаются

----------


## airwolf

Тренинг 4 мая  :Smile:   Девятка-Кубинский рубин!

----------


## AC

> Машина явно раньше была не местная, с этим не спорю, но повторюсь, что по моим данным сейчас "ШС" во всю заняты госзаказом на эСэМы и другими делами не занимаются


Yes-s-s!!!  :Smile:  Не знаю, откуда они взяли этот хвост с крупным номером, но сам борт я нашел!  :Cool:  Это, судя по всему, действительно Су-25СМ из следующей партии. Снято в цехе 121 арз в декабре 2006-го:
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/Su-25SM...G_1943_CS2.jpg
Сличайте пятна камуфляжа/закраски/замывки с летящим -- все совпадает!
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1177749936
Взято отсюда:
http://www.missiles.ru/foto_Su-25SM_Kubinka.htm
(С) Евгений Ерохин

----------


## airwolf

Стрижи!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> он не в "открытом доступе", он всегда там стоит-штатное место


Ну, я имел в виду, что раньше публику как-то держали от них подальше... А тут прям вот:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...7&d=1178546772
(С) NAV
Отсюда:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=13966&page=2

----------


## airwolf

Борт 01 Витязей  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Витязи+встречныё пилотаж Двух групп!

----------


## airwolf

Есть только МИГ  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Встречный  :Eek:  + хуллиганство! :Tongue:

----------


## airwolf

Встречный  :Eek:

----------


## airwolf

Сухие  :Smile:

----------


## robert

Старшая фотография отhttp://aircraftslides.com/

Kubinka ?

----------


## AC

Опубликованы майские фотоотчеты:
На www.foxbat.ru
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka200...nka2007_01.htm
(только мало как-то в этот раз -- всего 2 странички)

В блогах www.strizhi.ru
http://leha.strizhi.info/
http://pilot.strizhi.info/

И вот еще, например:
http://forum.krasnoznamensk.ru/journ...946&comm=17187

----------


## airwolf

Стрижи и Витязи вернулись из Питера  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Вот ещё что попалось  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вот ещё что попалось


Неплохой уловчик... Спасиба...  :Smile:

----------


## Foxhound

Airwolf'у

Блин, впервые вижу Ан-12 223 ЛО на Кубинке. Жень, надо было подождать и на взлете его фоткать, и сбоку, сбоку :Rolleyes: 

А так улов шикарный. Даже на Кубинке не каждый день такое бывает. И из Балтимора 30-е заснять нечасто удается.

----------


## Sergy

http://photofile.ru/users/hands-off/2875976/
http://photofile.ru/users/hands-off/2874609/

На Саранск, Ступино...

----------


## airwolf

> Airwolf'у
> 
> Блин, впервые вижу Ан-12 223 ЛО на Кубинке. Жень, надо было подождать и на взлете его фоткать, и сбоку, сбоку
> 
> А так улов шикарный. Даже на Кубинке не каждый день такое бывает. И из Балтимора 30-е заснять нечасто удается.


Дим я честно его ждал-поменял позицию,но у них начались межведомственные разборки и ему взлёт не давали!!! Не помогли даже угрозы позванить в Главный штаб  :Cool:   Респект РП-классно он его умыл. Так что когда я уехал,он так и стоял сиротливо на рулёжке в ожидании вылета  :Tongue:

----------


## Foxhound

> Дим я честно его ждал-поменял позицию,но у них начались межведомственные разборки и ему взлёт не давали!!! Не помогли даже угрозы позванить в Главный штаб   Респект РП-классно он его умыл. Так что когда я уехал,он так и стоял сиротливо на рулёжке в ожидании вылета


Юмор! Разборки между Кубой и Чкаловским :Biggrin:

----------


## Flanker B

> Вот ещё что попалось


Вот Ан-12 в Астрахани,  нормальный боковик получился

----------


## GAV

Совсем недавно видел это знойное небо....

----------


## Юрий

> Вот Ан-12 в Астрахани,  нормальный боковик получился


Классный снимок. В Астрахани сейчас на солнышке около 60 градусов.  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Классный снимок. В Астрахани сейчас на солнышке около 60 градусов.


А,  попадался он мне с год назад :Smile:

----------


## Юрий

Мужики, а где репортаж с последнего юбилея в Кубинке? На рамблере был, но естественно ущербный!!!

----------


## sss

> Мужики, а где репортаж с последнего юбилея в Кубинке?


кое-что можно посмотреть тут http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=15860
ну, и если соберусь, я свое выложу...

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемый SSS, спасибо за ссылку, но хотелось бы своих айрфорсовских снимков. 
Зачем нам чужие форумы?!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sss

тогда ждите :)

----------


## Said

А ЗРВ там было?

----------


## sss

> А ЗРВ там было?


понятия не имею

----------


## AC

> А ЗРВ там было?


Это ж был юбилей *не КСпН*, а юбилей 16-й *воздушной* армии...  :Smile:

----------


## sss

> Это ж был юбилей *не КСпН*, а юбилей 16-й *воздушной* армии...


это был юбилей 16-й ВА *ВВС и ПВО* в состав к-й входит авиация, ЗРВ, РТВ и части обеспечения (я ТАК понимаю)

----------


## AC

> это был юбилей 16-й ВА *ВВС и ПВО* в состав к-й входит авиация, ЗРВ, РТВ и части обеспечения (я ТАК понимаю)


*16-я армия* (в отличие от наших других -- 4-й, 5-й, 6-й, 11-й или 14-й) -- *"чисто" воздушная*, а *не ВВС и ПВО*. Части ЗРВ в нее не входят. *Части ЗРВ* в Московском/Центральном районе РФ *сосредоточены в 1-м и 32-м корпусах ПВО*, подчиняющихся непосредственно КСпН.

----------


## sss

не знал, был неправ, приму к сведению
И спасибо!

----------


## AC

> не знал, был неправ, приму к сведению
> И спасибо!


*Но!... Техника ЗРВ и РТВ ПВО в Кубинке, как выяснилось, таки была!!!*
Если судить по этому репортажу, то, как минимум, "Каста" и С-300:
http://photofile.ru/users/andrey84/2959552/
 :Cool:

----------


## airwolf

Практически не снимал-а как фотик достал то дождь полил  :Cool:

----------


## airwolf

Промокли.........но остались давольны  :Tongue:

----------


## AC

> Промокли.........


Дык, а чего ж? В сопло надо было лезть!
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/DSC09114.JPG
 :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## airwolf

> Дык, а чего ж? В сопло надо было лезть!
> http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/DSC09114.JPG


Я полез-но умудрился испачкать руки(на фото я их вытираю салфеткой)  :Smile:  
А так чертовски приятно,что тебя узнают  :Rolleyes:  Спасибо
Да и дождь пошёл тока тогда-когда мы после полёта из аэроклуба возвращались-слишком долго общались с механиком "Грачей"-а так бы успели до машины.

----------


## AndyK

Еще фотки Су-25 есть? Какие там с 33-им еще борта были?

----------


## airwolf

> Еще фотки Су-25 есть? Какие там с 33-им еще борта были?


Нет фоток к сожалению нет
Борта-35,27,53,51

----------


## Said

> *Но!... Техника ЗРВ и РТВ ПВО в Кубинке, как выяснилось, таки была!!!*
> Если судить по этому репортажу, то, как минимум, "Каста" и С-300:
> http://photofile.ru/users/andrey84/2959552/


Угу я уже отразил фотки на у себя на сайте http://pvo.guns.ru/expo/kubinka2007.htm
Женя с миссайлс.ру поделился. Говорит, сложно было фоткать 300-ку - слишком рядом она стояла с палаткой с Кака-колой  :Biggrin:

----------


## AndyK

> Нет фоток к сожалению нет
> 
> Обыдна... В чем причина, не дали толком пофотать?
> 
> Борта-35,27,53,51


Ясно. Бутурлиновские все самоли. Жаль конечно что фоток нет более, да и завномера не помешало бы списать. Эх....

----------


## AC

> Ясно. Бутурлиновские все самоли. Жаль конечно что фоток нет более, да и завномера не помешало бы списать. Эх....


Это как раз та четверка (35, 27, 53, 51), что летала в Монино 11 августа...  :Cool:

----------


## AndyK

> Это как раз та четверка (35, 27, 53, 51), что летала в Монино 11 августа...


Ясно, тока не 35, а 33 борт все же

----------


## AC

> Ясно, тока не 35, а 33 борт все же


Хм-м-м... А мне покзалось, что именно 11 августа (а не на репетициях) летал именно 35-й...  :Eek:

----------


## AndyK

> Хм-м-м... А мне покзалось, что именно 11 августа (а не на репетициях) летал именно 35-й...


ТА я не спорю особо. Тока на фотке  airwolf-a четыре хвоста стоят, напереднем плане №33. Вот я и спросил какие еще были. Вожможно была бутурлиновская пятерка бортов - 27,33,35,51,53?  Звено на показ.полеты и один борт запасной

----------


## Griffon

> *16-я армия* (в отличие от наших других -- 4-й, 5-й, 6-й, 11-й или 14-й) -- *"чисто" воздушная*, а *не ВВС и ПВО*. Части ЗРВ в нее не входят. *Части ЗРВ* в Московском/Центральном районе РФ *сосредоточены в 1-м и 32-м корпусах ПВО*, подчиняющихся непосредственно КСпН.


Простите за ламерский вопрос - а КСпН кому подчиняется??? Структурно входит куда???

----------


## AC

> Простите за ламерский вопрос - а КСпН кому подчиняется??? Структурно входит куда???


Главкому ВВС подчиняется...  :Smile:

----------


## Griffon

> Главкому ВВС подчиняется...


Спасибо :Smile:   Тогда ещё вопрос - а для чего создано КСпН, ну в смысле - почему ни как у всех ВВС и ПВО???)))

----------


## Foxbat

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1247120/L/
МиГ-25РБШ
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1246903/L/
Ил-20М

----------


## AC

> Спасибо  Тогда ещё вопрос - а для чего создано КСпН, ну в смысле - почему ни как у всех ВВС и ПВО???)))


КСпН -- это по "статусу" больше, чем армия (16 ВА оно в себя включает + корпуса ПВО), но меньше (и одновременно "ширше" по задачам), чем Московский округ ПВО, который был раньше...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Пару дней провёл в Кубинке  :Smile:  
Более подробно тут- http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_019/

----------


## airwolf

Посадки парой-неповторимы  :Redface:

----------


## airwolf

Выполняли бочку 9-кой  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k76CuNB9wJw 
И бочку 6-кой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObZy_GS8EA8 
Ещё на СУ-27УБ №25 летал Главком (во второй кабине)

----------


## andrew_78

Бутурлиновские борта.

----------


## AC

> Бутурлиновские борта.


Ага... Они сегодня в Жуковском летали четверкой... Интересно, а в следующие дни на МАКСе (не для Путина & Co) они еще будут летать?  :Confused:

----------


## sss

Начинаю выкладывать "опэн-дэй" 5 августа - постараюсь уложиться до 5 сентября :)

к счастью для любителей истории - и к сожалению для любителей авиации вообще стоянка 226 осап во многих случаях давала повод только для грусти  :Frown:

----------


## sss

помимо полетов "Витязей" традиционно в воздух поднялся Ми-8, чтобы традиционно произвесть выброс зонтопрыгов

боковые кадры уже приелись, а вот передне/задние ракурсы удается снять не всегда

----------


## airwolf

На той неделе на ЛИСе облётывали СУ-25 Песчанно-корричневого окраса(видел такой первый раз).А сегодня скоростные рулёжки выполнял вот этот самолёт. Ещё  на завод проехал трейлер на котором был фюзелаж СУ-25 УБ №12 свеженкий такой на нём был камуфляж  :Smile:  Макс Брянский не спи-когда реванш?

----------


## airwolf

А вот и песчанный окрас-автор фото Марина/
Ребята чей это борт?

----------


## airwolf

А вот наверно за ним ИЛ прилетал  :Smile:

----------


## F378

мож плохо разглядел но вроде узбекский ?

----------


## AC

> А вот наверно за ним ИЛ прилетал


Хе-хе... "Ил"-то этот -- ВВС Узбекистана, однако...  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

Джизакский 24 до и после ремонта

----------


## airwolf

Спасибо-а Джизакский-это что? И нет ли фоток покрупнее?

----------


## AC

> Спасибо-а Джизакский-это что?


Еродром такой -- между Ташкентом и Самаркандом:
http://www.buzton.com/i/map_russian.gif

----------


## F378

> Еродром такой -- между Ташкентом и Самаркандом:
> http://www.buzton.com/i/map_russian.gif



когдато там размещался 1038 ОИШАЭ  ЦПЛС


В марте 1986 года в составе 299сиап ( две ваэ и одна ШАЭ) была сформирована инструкторская штурмовая эскадрилья на самолетах-штурмовиках Су-25, город Чирчик.


....После первого выпуска ШАЭ перебазировали в Джизак .Там  придали ОРАТО, ОРС РТО, было  КДП без ВИСП , РСП-7 П-18 . Руководство полетами осуществлялось с автомобиля, на котором была только радиостанция и громкая с РСП. Над головой трасса Ташкент Самарканд с нижним эшелоном 2400.....

.... Ночной старт иногда обозначали горящими старыми автомобильными покрышками.Через два года старлеи умели садиться парами, пускать УРы, бомбить и охотиться под САБ, вести бои с вертолетами,пробивать облака в плотных порядках, а некоторые стали инструкторами....

----------


## AndyK

> когдато там размещался 1038 ОИШАЭ  ЦПЛС
> ....


1038 - это Центр ПЛС АА, номер оишаэ - 372.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Господа, а что это за "пимпочка" у него ? Неположено, вроде.

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

> Джизакский 24 до и после ремонта


Извините, коллега, но на верхней части вашего фото изображён азербайджанский Су-25..

----------


## AndyK

> Господа, а что это за "пимпочка" у него ? Неположено, вроде.


Положено. Это выколотка в створке ниши передней опоры шасси под колесо.

----------


## AC

> Господа, а что это за "пимпочка" у него ? Неположено, вроде.


См. здесь:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1239886/L/

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Точно! Спасибо.

----------


## airwolf

К сожалению погоды вчера не было-но вот что наснимал.
Ребята-чей это ИЛ Именной?
Более подробно тут- http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_022/

----------


## GAV

Эту птицу рисовал...

----------


## AC

> К сожалению погоды вчера не было-но вот что наснимал... Более подробно тут - http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_022/


О! Да там еще один "узбек" нарисовался!...
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...geViewsIndex=1
 :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> Извините, коллега, но на верхней части вашего фото изображён азербайджанский Су-25..


Не того снгшного 24-того вклеил. Уже поправил.

----------


## andrew_78

очередной см для буденновского полка

----------


## AC

> Джизакский 24 до и после ремонта


Тут в свежем номере "ВПК" как раз вышла статься про военное сотрудничество РФ и Узбекистана -- интересно, что там про Су-25 и 121 АРЗ ни слова. Пишут лишь, что "...по внутрироссийским ценам идут ремонт и поставки вооружения и военной техники в ВС страны. В рамках военно-технической помощи в России в этом году отремонтированы военно-транспортные самолеты и армейские автомобили "Урал". С помощью Москвы в Чирчике (промышленный город близ Ташкента) развернут вертолеторемонтный завод, а авиазавод, производящий военно-транспортные самолеты Ил-76, скорее всего, войдет в состав создаваемого в России авиахолдинга...".
http://www.vpk-news.ru/article.asp?p...rticles.cis_01

----------


## AC

*Кубинка открывает новый "сезон":*
"Пилотажные группы Военно-воздушных сил «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» во вторник 27 ноября приступают к плановым полетам по подготовке новых авиационных показательных программ.
Особое внимание будет уделено отработке таких элементов как: «Двойной боевой разворот, полупереворот», «Петля на 180», «Проход на минимальной скорости», «Фиксированная бочка», «Горизонтальная бочка» и т.д.
В 2008 году «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» примут участие в более чем 30 авиационно-показательных мероприятиях.
По итогам 2007 учебного года пилотажные группы «Русские витязи» и «Стрижи» оценены на «Хорошо».
Они приняли участие в 30 авиационных показах, как в России так и за рубежом, а также несли боевое дежурство по охране Москвы, выполняли стрельбы на полигонах ВВС".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=34206

----------


## airwolf

Вчера летала Кубинка  :Smile:   Сфотал пару СУ-25 с АРЗ 
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_025/

----------


## airwolf

И пару АН-26  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Вчера летала Кубинка   Сфотал пару СУ-25 с АРЗ 
> http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_025/


Оба борта СМ-ы, второй борт по ходу - первый облет после модернизации.

----------


## Foxbat

Красивые фоты, молоток, растёшь!  :Wink:

----------


## airwolf

> Красивые фоты, молоток, растёшь!


Под вашим чутким руководством Сан-Сей  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Airwolf, oтличные фотографии, спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## F378

фоты хороши!

----------


## airwolf

Фото вчерашних полётов  :Smile: 
http://leha.strizhi.info/2008/02/14/712

----------


## airwolf

Полёты 20-го февраля http://leha.strizhi.info/2008/02/14/774  :Smile:

----------


## Foxbat

И от меня чуть. Старого и нового:

Ан-30Б, 04 чёрный (местный)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...30B/1321561/L/

Ан-26, 03 жёлтый (из Беларуси)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Belar...Air/1328764/L/

Ан-30Б, 04 красный (залётный)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...30B/1328982/L/

Ан-12БП, RA-11943 / 15 (космический)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...2BP/1329128/L/

МиГ-29, 62 синий (гвардейский) - где он кстати?
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...Air/1329148/L/

----------


## Sergy

А теперь от меня :Smile: 

Взлет тройки Витязей
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7UB/1334945/M/

Су-25СМ
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5SM/1334436/M/

Французский Геркулес
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Franc...les/1331744/M/

----------


## airwolf

С 70-ти летия ЦПАТа  :Smile: 
http://leha.strizhi.info/2008/03/23/810

----------


## Mad_cat

Кто-нибудь знает почему ЦПАТовцы летали на двух МИГ29 и одном Су27 в строевой окраске и откуда эти машины?

----------


## AC

> Кто-нибудь знает почему ЦПАТовцы летали на двух МИГ29 и одном Су27 в строевой окраске и откуда эти машины?


Су-27 №01 -- ЦПАТовский
МиГ-29 №№29 и 31 -- из 14 гв иап.

----------


## Антоха

> Су-27 №01 -- ЦПАТовский
> МиГ-29 №№29 и 31 -- из 14 гв иап.


забыли еще про 74-ю спарку из Курска... 

а летали на "соловьях" потому как брегут ресурс для показухи на 9 мая... 

немного офф-топа: благодаря ВВП (Слава-слава-слава) и Единой России (Ура-Ура-Ураааа) в стране все стало на столько хорошо, что наши начальники решили что в авиации все станет замечательно само собой - самолеты сами починятся без запчастей, ресурс сам омолодится по щучему велению, а новая техника в огромном количестве чудесным образом появится из цехов разворованных заводов способных до селе, после 20-ти летней комы, выпускать по одному самолету в квартал...

----------


## AC

> забыли еще про 74-ю спарку из Курска...


Да, была такая...
http://www.aviator.ru/kubinka/pages/aviakub20.html

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

Вот фото с 70-ти летия полка в Кубинке. Снимал сам.

----------


## Дмитрий Терехов

Вот ещё фотографии.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

ну и от меня несколько фото с 70-тилетия ЦПАТа :Smile: 
http://www.streamphoto.ru/users/BPR/254116/
пароль bigler

----------


## Sergy

Свежекрашенные "Стрижи".
Борта 08 и 10 возвращаются из Луховиц на Кубинку.
22.04.2008г.

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...13)/1352914/M/
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...13)/1352949/M/

----------


## airwolf

Вчера в Кубинке вот этот красавец появился.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Airwolf
Вопрос-а вообще откуда взялся этот борт?.Полагаю так, что это самолет со всеми наворотами РР,РЭБ.Открытое небо-это понятно но почему посадка именно в Кубинку.

----------


## AC

> Уважаемый Airwolf
> Вопрос-а вообще откуда взялся этот борт?.Полагаю так, что это самолет со всеми наворотами РР, РЭБ. Открытое небо-это понятно но почему посадка именно в Кубинку.


Кубинка является одним из "спецаэропортов" программы "Открытого неба" на территории РФ, куда самолеты могут прибывать без проведения их досмотра...

----------


## Евгений

вот он какой!
фото не мое 
снято за месяц до событий в осетии
если надо могу еще фоток этого борта выложить...

----------


## F70173

> вот он какой!
> фото не мое 
> снято за месяц до событий в осетии
> если надо могу еще фоток этого борта выложить...



только это OC-135, а не RC

----------


## Евгений

> только это OC-135, а не RC


извиняюсь опечатался каюсь.

----------


## airwolf

В рамках КШУ вчера летали на Кубинке:
4-СУ-25 Бутурлиновка
4-МиГ-29 Курские
2-АН-30
1-МИ-8
и на себя "РУсские Витязи 
Велкам!!  http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_001/

----------


## Антоха

> В рамках КШУ вчера летали на Кубинке:
> 4-СУ-25 Бутурлиновка
> 4-МиГ-29 Курские
> 2-АН-30
> 1-МИ-8
> и на себя "РУсские Витязи 
> Велкам!!  http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_001/


Привет мужчина! Ты бы хоть позвонил))) я тоже там был.. могли бы увидиться;) http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...32720&posted=1

----------


## airwolf

> Привет мужчина! Ты бы хоть позвонил))) я тоже там был.. могли бы увидиться;) http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...32720&posted=1


Так телефона то у меня твоего нет.....

----------


## AC

Свежий фоторепортаж с Кубинки -- снято в прошедшие ввыходные:
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/l-skiminok/trip

----------


## airwolf

запоздалый реппортаж за 12 ноября  ;)

СУ-25


Космонавты



Всё остальное тут http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_006/
Велкам!!!  :)

----------


## AC

> запоздалый реппортаж за 12 ноября  ;)
> ...
> Всё остальное тут http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_006/
> Велкам!!!  :)


Спасибо!  :Smile: 
Однако, Су-25 №№ 15 и 17 -- это очередные СМ.
А про космонавтов... Что-то регулярно они стали споттерам попадать в кадр в Кубинке. Они что, теперь базируются на нее?...  :Confused:

----------


## airwolf

> Однако, Су-25 №№ 15 и 17 -- это очередные СМ.


СМ все три №15,№16,№17  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> СМ все три №15,№16,№17


Ага... Я просто не увидел, что там еще и 16-й...
Кстати -- загадка: кто скажет, как визуально отличить СМ от обычного Су-25?
 :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Ага... Я просто не увидел, что там еще и 16-й...
> Кстати -- загадка: кто скажет, как визуально отличить СМ от обычного Су-25?


Типовая свежая окраска и значёк 121 АРЗ на носу  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Типовая свежая окраска и значёк 121 АРЗ на носу


Дается вводная: окраска состарилась, значок выцвел.
Как отличить?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Дается вводная: окраска состарилась, значек выцвел.
> Как отличить?...


По номеру?  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Ребят-это уже пахнет флудом  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> По номеру?


Номера нет, как тут...
http://bp2.blogger.com/_2BBc6-JDVWY/...06-12-07+2.jpg
Как отличить?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Ребят-это уже пахнет флудом


Отчего ж флуд то, когда этот вопрос актуален как раз для кУбинских споттеров?...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Отчего ж флуд то, когда этот вопрос актуален как раз для кУбинских споттеров?...


В том то и дело что именно для Кубинских он не актуален-потому как если летает АРЗ,то это СМ-в новой окраске.

----------


## AC

> В том то и дело что именно для Кубинских он не актуален - потому как если летает АРЗ, то это СМ - в новой окраске.


Не всегда... Ваше же фото:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1197010903
Это уже СМ, но еще не покрашенный...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Не всегда... Ваше же фото:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1197010903
> Это уже СМ, но еще не покрашенный...


И что? От этого вопрос для меня должен стать актуален?!  :Smile: 
Рассказывайте уж как отличить то?!

----------


## AC

> И что? От этого вопрос для меня должен стать актуален?! 
> Рассказывайте уж как отличить то?!


Рассказываю...  :Smile: 
При модернизации Су-25 в СМ самолет лишается характерного "жала" в оконечности хвостовой балки за килем (над парашютным контейнером):

Су-25
http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/attack/su25/su25-15.jpg
Су-25СМ
http://www.missiles.ru/_foto/Su-25SM...G_1840_CS2.jpg

Это хорошо заметно на общих видах:

Су-25
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-25/1428047/L/
Су-25СМ
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...5&d=1197010903

----------


## Serega

> Дается вводная: окраска состарилась, значок выцвел.
> Как отличить?...


 - на СМ сзади на фюзеле сзади нет "колбасы" (там антенна какая-то, счас не помню точно) над контейнером ТП.

----------


## airwolf

Сегодня летали Витязи 5-кой,потом 4-кой+встречный,ну и ночные. Стрижи по известным причинам не летали  :-/  
Ещё СУ-25СМ летал и в гости залетал ТУ-154 Центр подготовки космонавтов им. Ю.А. Гагарина.

----------


## AndyK

> И что? От этого вопрос для меня должен стать актуален?! 
> Рассказывайте уж как отличить то?!


Характерные внешние отличия отмечены на картинках кружочками

Су-25СМ: 



Су-25 10-ой серии поздних выпусков:

----------


## AC

> Характерные внешние отличия отмечены на картинках кружочками...


Спасибо за дополнительные подробности...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Ребята-а подскажите ка мне не дальневосточник ли это??? 
На воздухозаборнике тигр нарисован.

----------


## AC

> Ребята-а подскажите ка мне не дальневосточник ли это??? 
> На воздухозаборнике тигр нарисован...


Хм-м... Я таких тигров, именно в сочетании с черной пастью на носу и этим вот ">" на заборнике, встречал в СКВО вообще-то... Не буденновский ли это, коим там быть и положено?...

----------


## airwolf

> Хм-м... Я таких тигров, именно в сочетании с черной пастью на носу и этим вот ">" на заборнике, встречал в СКВО вообще-то... Не буденновский ли это, коим там быть и положено?...


Судя по тигру на воздухозаборнике склоняюсь в сторону версии что борт имел (имеет) прописку Приморск-Ахтарск.

----------


## AC

> Судя по тигру на воздухозаборнике склоняюсь в сторону версии что борт имел (имеет) прописку Приморск-Ахтарск.


Возможно и так...

----------


## AndyK

Примахтарский этот бортец

----------


## AC

Вопрос знающим людям: а когда крайний раз поднимались в воздух "Стрижи"?

----------


## AndyK

> Вопрос знающим людям: а когда крайний раз поднимались в воздух "Стрижи"?


На сайте "Стрижей", наверное, более точно смогут ответить. До катастрофы в Домне летали, после которой пока все 29-ые в ВС РФ на приколе.

----------


## AC

> До катастрофы в Домне летали, после которой пока все 29-ые в ВС РФ на приколе.


Потому и спрашиваю...  :Smile: 
И правда ли это -- про претензии к хвостого оперения парка?...
См. тут:
http://www.nr2.ru/ekb/215163.html
 :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

.ВСЕ МиГ-29 стоят на земле без килей, КБ занимается решением проблемы. Соответственно Стрижи тоже не летают

----------


## AC

> .ВСЕ МиГ-29 стоят на земле без килей, КБ занимается решением проблемы. Соответственно Стрижи тоже не летают


Спасибо за информацию!  :Smile: 
А какие АРЗ у нас ремонтируют МиГ-29 сейчас?  :Confused:

----------


## AndyK

> Спасибо за информацию! 
> А какие АРЗ у нас ремонтируют МиГ-29 сейчас?


В РФ ремонт Миг-29 был освоен АРЗ в Кубинке и Краснодаре. Кубинка, насколько я понимаю, сейчас целиком и полностью работает на ПНК "Штурмовики Сухого" модернизируя Су-25 в Су-25СМ.

----------


## AC

> В РФ ремонт Миг-29 был освоен АРЗ в Кубинке и Краснодаре. Кубинка, насколько я понимаю, сейчас целиком и полностью работает на ПНК "Штурмовики Сухого" модернизируя Су-25 в Су-25СМ.


Судя по фото оттуда, они работают еще и с какими-то Су-27:
http://album.foto.ru/photos/4377/
А МиГ-29 это стало быть только Краснодар теперь?...

----------


## Daemonmike

Планируется ли модернизация парка Миг-29? ПАК-ФА принять на вооружение мы сможем не скоро, летать на чем-то нужно. И в какие части пойдут алжирские смт-ки и когда?

----------


## Pilot

алжирские машины идут в Липецк и в Курск

----------


## AC

> алжирские машины идут в Липецк и в Курск


Андреаполь пролетает стало быть... Впрочем, перерешают еще тридцать раз все небось, как водится...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Судя по фото оттуда, они работают еще и с какими-то Су-27:
> http://album.foto.ru/photos/4377/
> А МиГ-29 это стало быть только Краснодар теперь?...


Этот Су-27 стоит там очень давно и стоять будет, потому-что его тяжело вытащить на улицу... подобную операцию с МиГ-29 проделать легче и потому один недоремонтированный борт уже несколько лет гниет вне стен цеха.
Вообще по МиГ-29, что имеются на заводе, ситуация сложная. Заводские говорят, что привести их в летное состояние практически невозможно и что самое обидное никому не нужно. Программа модернизации "9-12" в СМТ в России вроде как свернута и возвращаться к ней никто не планирует. Так что в Краснодар МиГи наверно не потащат, по указанной выше причине... помрут они туть

----------


## Антоха

> Андреаполь пролетает стало быть... Впрочем, перерешают еще тридцать раз все небось, как водится...


Андреаполь пролетает по определению, так как егось расформировывають и отправляють в Курск.

----------


## AC

> Андреаполь пролетает по определению, так как егось расформировывають и отправляють в Курск.


А с аэродром что будет?...
А правде ли еще, что объединяют Бежецк с Хотилово?...  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> ...Вообще по МиГ-29, что имеются на заводе, ситуация сложная. Заводские говорят, что привести их в летное состояние практически невозможно и что самое обидное никому не нужно. Программа модернизации "9-12" в СМТ в России вроде как свернута и возвращаться к ней никто не планирует. Так что в Краснодар МиГи наверно не потащат, по указанной выше причине... помрут они туть


А до Луховиц довезти по дороге?... Нет?...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

в Луховицах свой калашный ряд, причем тоже уже никто никуда не полетит похоже. 121 АРЗ сделал всего один Су-27, он в Бежецке был бн27, правда вот кубинский 01 не помню откуда .
 Бежецк в Хотилово и будет смешанный полк на двух типах. Кстати, они остаются в ПВО Москвы ;) в отличии от Курска :( И еще. Весь процесс затормозился как минимум до лета ;)
На аэродромах расформированных полков будут комендатуры :(

----------


## AC

> в Луховицах свой калашный ряд, причем тоже уже никто никуда не полетит похоже. 121 АРЗ сделал всего один Су-27, он в Бежецке был бн27, правда вот кубинский 01 не помню откуда .
>  Бежецк в Хотилово и будет смешанный полк на двух типах. Кстати, они остаются в ПВО Москвы ;) в отличии от Курска :( И еще. Весь процесс затормозился как минимум до лета ;)
> На аэродромах расформированных полков будут комендатуры :(


Понял Вас, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> правда вот кубинский 01 не помню откуда .


Он тоже на 121-ой ремонтировался.

Сегодня кстати летала Кубинка http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_007/

----------


## AC

> Сегодня кстати летала Кубинка http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_007/


Спасибо!  :Smile: 
О! СМ уже 20-й!...  :Smile: 
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...1+_5_.JPG.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Спасибо! 
> О! СМ уже 20-й!... 
> http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...1+_5_.JPG.html


Эээ... Глупый вопрос, но все же. Бортовые номера совпадают с номерами самих СМ? То есть их уже 20 сделали?

Вот блин! Только заметил: а что это у него звезда белая, незакрашенная?.. Неужели...  :Eek:

----------


## airwolf

> Эээ... Глупый вопрос, но все же. Бортовые номера совпадают с номерами самих СМ? То есть их уже 20 сделали?
> 
> Вот блин! Только заметил: а что это у него звезда белая, незакрашенная?.. Неужели...


Нет-на триколор ещё не перешли,не бойтесь. Так часто облётывают СМы. Как будто по частям красят самолёт. Насчёт номеров не знаю-надо у АСа спросить он в СМ шарит  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Эээ... Глупый вопрос, но все же. Бортовые номера совпадают с номерами самих СМ?


Нет конечно...
Например в Липецке №№86 и 87:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5SM/1451215/L/
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5SM/1452957/L/
...а 19-й был вообще одним из первых:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...25M/0749679/L/

----------


## AndyK

> Нет конечно...
> Например в Липецке №№86 и 87:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5SM/1451215/L/
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5SM/1452957/L/
> ...а 19-й был вообще одним из первых:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...25M/0749679/L/


19-ый и есть первый Су-25СМ. Б/н присвоен по 2-м крайним цифрам зав.номера (10219). 2-ой Су-25СМ - борт 33 (09033), он же ныне №87 в Липецке. Первый же строевой борт имел индекс Т-8СМ-5. 20 бортов - это построено пока для одного полка.

----------


## AndyK

> Нет-на триколор ещё не перешли,не бойтесь. Так часто облётывают СМы. Как будто по частям красят самолёт. Насчёт номеров не знаю-надо у АСа спросить он в СМ шарит


Да, самолет еще не до конца маркирован. На звездах только белая подложка, бортовой номер без белой окантовки и нет технички.

----------


## AC

> ВСЕ МиГ-29 стоят на земле без килей, КБ занимается решением проблемы. Соответственно Стрижи тоже не летают


Врут?
*"20.01.2009 года. В Сибирском объединении ВВС и ПВО проходят полёты на всех аэродромах объединения..."*.
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=57021
Или Домна уже полетела?...  :Confused:

----------


## AndyK

> Врут?
> *"20.01.2009 года. В Сибирском объединении ВВС и ПВО проходят полёты на всех аэродромах объединения..."*.
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=57021
> Или Доман уже полетела?...



Полетели все 
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/6/89...topiccount=468

----------


## AC

> Полетели все 
> http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/6/6/89...topiccount=468


Из ссылки следует, что как раз не полетели...
И вот еще -- сегодня:

Москва. 21 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Военно-воздушных силах России с конца прошлого года не выполняются полеты самолетов МиГ-29, поскольку до сих пор не установлена причина катастрофы истребителя, сообщил начальник службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов. 
"Расследование катастрофы истребителя МиГ-29, которая произошла 5 декабря прошлого года в Забайкальском крае, не закончена. Полеты самолетов МиГ-29 до сих пор приостановлены", - сказал С.Байнетов...".

----------


## Pilot

Похоже до конца февраля будут стоять :(

----------


## forten07

По Кубе- вопрос тем кто там обитает- возможно ли выложить фото отстойника? Машин ждущих ремонт и на консервации- желательно изношенных и б/у ( а то и доноров и дров).

----------


## forten07

Думаю с МиГами все не так просто- есть угроза, что весь парк может уйти в небытие. Прошел слух что содержать 2 типа накладно.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Думаю с МиГами все не так просто- есть угроза, что весь парк может уйти в небытие. Прошел слух что содержать 2 типа накладно.


Скорее всего это слухи, списать 3-4 сотни машин никто не решится. Тем более появились новые алжирские миги.

----------


## forten07

> Скорее всего это слухи, списать 3-4 сотни машин никто не решится. Тем более появились новые алжирские миги.


Не сказал бы. Учитывая то как эти машины эксплуатируют, даже при моей МиГофилие я бы не советовал  это говорить. И потом сотни выведенных из эксплуатации МиГ-23/27, Су-15, Су-17, Ми-6, Ту-22 за период 90х говорит об обратном. Где-то сейчас лежат снимки нескольких десятков Су-17 на базе хранения.
 Надо ждать окончательных выводов. Хотя похожие проблемы с килями и стабилизаторами были обнаружены и в Андреаполе.
 Кстати их не 3-4 сотни- в воисках меньше и два десятка алжирских СМТ (а это не 9-15) роли не играют. Я не спроста сказал о том что есть угроза- подобное проходит в Укр. Считается что наличие 2х типов один из которых уступает другому- убыточно. Отсюда и такое повышенное распродавание МиГов. Хватает одного азербайджанского контракта.

----------


## Туляк

> Считается что наличие 2х типов один из которых уступает другому- убыточно.


Вообще-то, само по себе содержание Вооружённых Сил финансовой прибыли приносить не должно. О какой убыточности тут может идти речь? Если только о снижении затрат на содержание - тогда да. Это у нас могут. В рамках сегодняшних реформ это можно подвести под ту же "оптимизацию". Но, простите, в чём МиГ-29 уступает Су-27? Насколько я знаю, только в дальности полёта, соответственно, в радиусе действия. Остальное не существенно. Так для них изначально и задачи предполагались разные. Но ведь трындели о поголовной модернизации 29-х до уровня СМТ? Трындели. И что же теперь? Дефект с килями не в счёт, такие дефекты обычно относительно легко и недорого устраняются после проведения доп.испытаний в ЛИИ или на фирме. Пример далеко не единичен. Уверен, что при соответствующем подходе (и финансировании) с проблемой смогут справиться и сейчас. Те же экспортные контракты могут оказаться из-за дефекта под угрозой срыва.

----------


## Антоха

> Похоже до конца февраля будут стоять :(


В Астрахани и Андреаполе МиГ-29 начали летать... хотя официального объявления о возобновлении полетов пока нет

----------


## Антоха

> По Кубе- вопрос тем кто там обитает- возможно ли выложить фото отстойника? Машин ждущих ремонт и на консервации- желательно изношенных и б/у ( а то и доноров и дров).


не понял что именно вам надо... фото или информацию о состоянии?

----------


## forten07

> не понял что именно вам надо... фото или информацию о состоянии?


Фото конечно. Информацию вряд ли кто-либо тут станет публиковать. Хотя если есть что-либо интересное- прошу сообщить (мой ЛС всегда открыт).

----------


## Mad_cat

> И потом сотни выведенных из эксплуатации МиГ-23/27, Су-15, Су-17, Ми-6, Ту-22 за период 90х говорит об обратном.


То были устаревшие машины (за исключением разве что МиГ-27). 
Все же хочется надеятся, что наше руководство сделает правильные выводы из августовской войны. Тем более сейчас реально можно решить проблему ИБА новыми МиГ-29СМТ

----------


## andrew_78

121 АРЗ капитально отремонтировал НЕСКОЛЬКО Су-27. Некоторые ремонтные работы проводились даже на борту 05 в окраске витязей.

МиГ-29 сейчас завод капитально не ремонтирует. Но периодически ковыряет на доработки. Из недавних антенку к №32 из Липецка приделали, стрижевская спарка "копейка" там сейчас стоит.

"Стрижи" в кубе на приколе. На некоторых летающих бортах демонтировны РН.

----------


## AC

> 121 АРЗ капитально отремонтировал НЕСКОЛЬКО Су-27. Некоторые ремонтные работы проводились даже на борту 05 в окраске витязей.
> МиГ-29 сейчас завод капитально не ремонтирует. Но периодически ковыряет на доработки. Из недавних антенку к №32 из Липецка приделали, стрижевская спарка "копейка" там сейчас стоит.


*По поводу МиГ-29 и Су-27 на 121 АРЗ -- из недавней статьи об истории завода:*
"...В период с 1991 по 2001 год проводился капитальный ремонт фронтового истребителя МиГ-29 (изд. 9.12, 9.13, 9.51) и глубокая модернизация этого типа до уровня МиГ-29СМТ. Всего было построено 2 таких самолета, один из которых поступил на испытания в 929 ГЛИЦ МО РФ (Ахтубинск), а второй до сих пор находится на заводе. Необходимо отметить, что это был первый опыт глубокой модернизации авиатехники на авиаремонтном предприятии МО РФ (ранее подобный объем работ проводился лишь на опытных производствах конструкторских бюро или на авиастроительных заводах). В связи с неопределенностью дальнейшей перспективы этой программы, работы по ремонту и модернизации комплекса МиГ-29 на 121 АРЗ по заказам  ВВС РФ приостановлены. На территории завода и на базе хранения в различной степени комплектации ожидают своей участи около двух десятков подобных машин.
В период с 2000 по 2004 год в цехах 121 АРЗ  было отремонтировано и около десятка  истребителей Су-27 (изд. Т-10С, Т-10П), как для нужд ВВС РФ, так и для реализации высвобождаемой военной техники на экспорт по международным контрактам. Планировалось освоение ремонта Су-27УБ, но эти работы так и не были начаты, несмотря на прием пятерки таких самолетов из различных частей ВВС. Разукомплектованный планер одного из них до сих пор стоит в цехе №6, другой пока занял место в музее, остальные распределены по территории завода и на базе хранения...".

Целиком материал см. тут:
http://www.missiles.ru/Su-25CM_121ARZ.htm

----------


## forten07

> *По поводу МиГ-29 и Су-27 на 121 АРЗ -- из недавней статьи об истории завода:*
> "...В период с 1991 по 2001 год проводился капитальный ремонт фронтового истребителя МиГ-29 (изд. 9.12, 9.13, 9.51) и глубокая модернизация этого типа до уровня МиГ-29СМТ. Всего было построено 2 таких самолета, один из которых поступил на испытания в 929 ГЛИЦ МО РФ (Ахтубинск), а второй до сих пор находится на заводе. Необходимо отметить, что это был первый опыт глубокой модернизации авиатехники на авиаремонтном предприятии МО РФ (ранее подобный объем работ проводился лишь на опытных производствах конструкторских бюро или на авиастроительных заводах). В связи с неопределенностью дальнейшей перспективы этой программы, работы по ремонту и модернизации комплекса МиГ-29 на 121 АРЗ по заказам  ВВС РФ приостановлены. На территории завода и на базе хранения в различной степени комплектации ожидают своей участи около двух десятков подобных машин.
> В период с 2000 по 2004 год в цехах 121 АРЗ  было отремонтировано и около десятка  истребителей Су-27 (изд. Т-10С, Т-10П), как для нужд ВВС РФ, так и для реализации высвобождаемой военной техники на экспорт по международным контрактам. Планировалось освоение ремонта Су-27УБ, но эти работы так и не были начаты, несмотря на прием пятерки таких самолетов из различных частей ВВС. Разукомплектованный планер одного из них до сих пор стоит в цехе №6, другой пока занял место в музее, остальные распределены по территории завода и на базе хранения...".
> 
> Целиком материал см. тут:
> http://www.missiles.ru/Su-25CM_121ARZ.htm


 andrew_78  	 121 АРЗ капитально отремонтировал НЕСКОЛЬКО Су-27. Некоторые ремонтные работы проводились даже на борту 05 в окраске витязей.

МиГ-29 сейчас завод капитально не ремонтирует. Но периодически ковыряет на доработки. Из недавних антенку к №32 из Липецка приделали, стрижевская спарка "копейка" там сейчас стоит.

"Стрижи" в кубе на приколе. На некоторых летающих бортах демонтировны РН.
Вчера 22:58



Самолет для ремонта стоит уже в музее...
В остальном меня не удивляет это- кап ремонт кучки машин уже стал НОВОСТЬЮ БОЛЬШИМИ БУКВАМИ.




Вчера 22:58
Mad_cat 	
Цитата:
И потом сотни выведенных из эксплуатации МиГ-23/27, Су-15, Су-17, Ми-6, Ту-22 за период 90х говорит об обратном.
То были устаревшие машины (за исключением разве что МиГ-27).
Все же хочется надеятся, что наше руководство сделает правильные выводы из августовской войны. Тем более сейчас реально можно решить проблему ИБА новыми МиГ-29СМТ

 За Ту-22 бы не сказал- некоторые из Ту-95 по возрасту постарше будут (учитывая что на "дупле" у оператора РЛС он сияет как черное на белом-могли бы шило оставить) .
МиГ-23 и 27 совсем снимать не надо было- одни в ИБА, другие доработать и тужа же. Но главное не то- главное то что сотни машин вывели за МАЛОЕ ВРЕМЯ. 
На СМТ не надейтесь- продлять жизнь налетавшим по несколько тысячь машинам для получения посредственного результата (догнать по многофункциональности Ф-16С Б-50/52) и приделать штангу ДТВ которая изначально стояла на самом забитом Ф-16А (только не торчала как на СМТ)- поможет как мертвому припарки. Считаю что надо провести кап.ремонт и посбывать 3м странам. А на полученные средства закупить МиГ-35 (хоть и меньше) и/или 29К/КУБ. Или ждать подхода 5П.  
Не надейтесь на выводы из Осетии- Грачев тоже изучал науку штурма Берлина 45, а в 95м в Грозном что его штаб натворил? Сами же имеете- заваленый Ту-22М3(!!!). Даже в Афганистане такого не было (а там их много больше летало).
 Так и тут- вместо того дабы создать НОРМАЛЬНУЮ систему опознания/управления/информационного обеспечения, будут трынькать средства распыляя на все но не получая ничего.

----------


## Mad_cat

> А на полученные средства закупить МиГ-35 (хоть и меньше) и/или 29К/КУБ. Или ждать подхода 5П.


сколко их реально можно построить в год? 3-4?




> Даже в Афганистане такого не было (а там их много больше летало).


сравнивать не корректно, в Афгане совершено другой конфликт с совершенно другими средствами противоборствующих сторон

----------


## forten07

> сколко их реально можно построить в год? 3-4?
> 
> 
> сравнивать не корректно, в Афгане совершено другой конфликт с совершенно другими средствами противоборствующих сторон



Если Сталинскими поблажками (его мягкостью и теплотой) то вполне реально за год выжать не менее 60 бортов (МиГ-35). С Су-35 (хотя толку от очередного перерождения 27) будет сложнее. 
Афганистане было еще хуже- соседний Пакистан закидывал Ф-16. Грызуны хоть этого не имели.Правда ЗРК тут посерьезнее были. Но опять же- не было Ф-16.

----------


## Mad_cat

> Если Сталинскими поблажками (его мягкостью и теплотой) то вполне реально за год выжать не менее 60 бортов (МиГ-35).


сейчас никого на завод не загонишь такой зарпалатой.




> Афганистане было еще хуже- соседний Пакистан закидывал Ф-16.


И сколько было воздушных боев с Ф-16?

----------


## forten07

> сейчас никого на завод не загонишь такой зарпалатой.
> 
> 
> И сколько было воздушных боев с Ф-16?


Если серьезно, то набрав необходимое (РЕАЛЬНО НЕОБХОДИМОЕ- без 5-6 заместителей, историков предприятий и пр  мусора) кол-во можно обойтись небольшим количеством людей на вполне достойной зарплате. Если применить нормальное планирование- можно больших результатов добиться.


 По боям- как таковых с противодействием со стороны СССР- нет (мифические и то что под грифом  не рассматриваем). Но это не значит, что их быть не может.

----------


## oleg_D

> По боям- как таковых с противодействием со стороны СССР- нет (мифические и то что под грифом  не рассматриваем). Но это не значит, что их быть не может.



Как это нет???
У пакистанских Ф-16 даже воздушные победы над советскими самолетами были.  :Frown: 
А если еще арабо-израильские войны начала 80-х годов вспомнить...

----------


## forten07

> Как это нет???
> У пакистанских Ф-16 даже воздушные победы над советскими самолетами были. 
> А если еще арабо-израильские войны начала 80-х годов вспомнить...


НАПИСАНО: ПРОТИВОДЕЙСТВИЕМ СО СТОРОНЫ СССР-НЕТ. То есть без открытого противодействия. Конечно бои были (то о чем говорить уже можно), но наша сторона несла потери. А реальные стычки были у ДРА, но обычно для них это кончалось не очень хорошо.  
 А если вспомнить бои в Бекаа, то совсем не весело. Хотя пара иглов того стоила. 

Однако отход от Кубы пошел- как там поживают 29е и прочие?

----------


## andrew_78

Не совсем понял комментарии моего крайнего поста от АС и forten07.

Слово “несколько” написано крупными буквами, так как один из постов уважаемого Pilot’а не совсем точен. Дороховский борт №27 не является ЕДИНСТВЕННЫМ отремонтированным на 121 АРЗ. Ну да это можно отнести на счет л/с полка. Кое-где любят прихвастнуть, что у них есть некий эксклюзив, которого нет в других частях. 
А вовсе не от желания указать на “высокие” производственные темпы завода. В РФ Су-27 кроме Старого Городка ремонтируют сейчас еще 4 завода. Так что не их это тема. 

Кроме того, первый модернизированный СМ не 10219, а 09033. Так что и тут надо быть повнимательней с выкладкой инфы. Да , Андрюх? ; )

----------


## AndyK

> Кроме того, первый модернизированный СМ не 10219, а 09033. Так что и тут надо быть повнимательней с выкладкой инфы. Да , Андрюх? ; )


Ты давай шибко не умничай :-)))
У Гордона, у его в одних книжках первый 09033, в других 10219. 
Виноват, борт 33 был на МАКС-е 2001 представлен, 19-ый позже. Кстати по Антохе, так это "четвертый серийный Су-25СМ"
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...25sm/index.htm

----------


## Антоха

> Кстати по Антохе, так это "четвертый серийный Су-25СМ"
> http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...25sm/index.htm


я в су-25 лузер, так что четвертый это СМ или сорокчетвертый, я не знаю...

----------


## AndyK

> я в су-25 лузер, так что четвертый это СМ или сорокчетвертый, я не знаю...


Дык и не пиши тады, не смущай людей  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Дык и не пиши тады, не смущай людей


а это не я написал!!! это хозяин сайта :Biggrin:

----------


## forten07

Так как дрова поживают?

----------


## AC

Все, полетели кУбинские МиГи -- февральский фоторепортаж:
http://t5.gallery.ru/watch?a=kBg-bVbS

----------


## airwolf

Фирменный лейбл Дмитрия Копосова в исполнении Дениса Кузнецова  :D



Фотореппортаж тут - http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_012/

----------


## Carrey

Дизель! 8)

В прошлом году в каком-то журнале (наверное, Авиация и Космонавтика) на развороте было фото "грача" с таким вот выхлопом. Не поможете ли файлом или ссылкой, если такая есть?

----------


## muk33

> Фирменный лейбл Дмитрия Копосова в исполнении Дениса Кузнецова  :D
> 
> 
> Фотореппортаж тут - http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/...2/airwolf_012/


Спасибо за фото. А чего "Стрижи" группой не тренируются?

----------


## AC

А в Кубинке то день открытых дверей прошел однако в пятницу:
http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=22362
http://vovanko.livejournal.com/111916.html
http://vovanko.livejournal.com/112517.html

----------


## airwolf

Фотки с полётов в среду  :Smile: 
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/..._032/luftwolf/

----------


## AC

> Фотки с полётов в среду 
> http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/..._032/luftwolf/


Для кого новые СМы облетывают с 50-й серией бортовых номеров? Для Дальнего Востока уже???...  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Для кого новые СМы облетывают 50-й серии бортовых номеров? Для Дальнего Востока уже???...


Не знаю,может они через 30 цифр перескочили чтоб больше казалось
!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не знаю,может они через 30 цифр перескочили чтоб больше казалось
> !!!!


Ну да, американцев запутать.
А, что это у 53-го борта звезда белая?

----------


## muk33

> Фотки с полётов в среду


airwolf! а у вас в архиве нет случайно фотографий облета на 121 АРЗ МиГ-23млд в ноябре и декабре 2006 года?

----------


## Высотник

> Ну да, американцев запутать.
> А, что это у 53-го борта звезда белая?


американцам продадут. а если серьёзно - просто не покрасили ещё.

----------


## BSA

Посадка в паре, Правдивый

----------


## [RUS] MK

Звезда белая потому что еще не покрашен до конца. Технички нет и звезду только контуром обозначили. Обсуждалось же уже такое. Это у СМ видимо традиция такая.  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> airwolf! а у вас в архиве нет случайно фотографий облета на 121 АРЗ МиГ-23млд в ноябре и декабре 2006 года?


Если Вы про этот
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...3ML/1159482/L/ 
То это к FoxBat-я тогда не снимал.
У меня тока видео посадки за январь 2007-го (кстати был уже другой МиГ)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Ljz...e=channel_page

ОЙ!Порылся у себя в архивах и нашёл вот это

----------


## FLOGGER

> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...3ML/1159482/L/


Я думал, это было снято за кордоном, а это, оказывается, здесь?

----------


## muk33

> Если Вы про этот
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...3ML/1159482/L/ 
> То это к FoxBat-я тогда не снимал.
> 
> ОЙ!Порылся у себя в архивах и нашёл вот это


Спасибо! Первый был в ноябре, второй в декабре. Именно они

----------


## AC

> Если Вы про этот
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...3ML/1159482/L/ 
> То это к FoxBat-я тогда не снимал.
> У меня тока видео посадки за январь 2007-го (кстати был уже другой МиГ)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Ljz...e=channel_page


Кстати, один ливийский МиГ-23 тут на днях приказал долго жить:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2BBc6-JDVW...EX+2009+21.jpg
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...avex-2009.html
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...avex-2009.html

----------


## airwolf

АН-26 и если я не ошибаюсь на нём установлены контейнеры с ЛТЦ-кто знает что они или что ещё?!?!  :o

----------


## BSA

ехать на все деньги

----------


## Антоха

> ехать на все деньги


снимок на миллион! :Cool:

----------


## BSA

вот она такая разная Куба

----------


## FLOGGER

А Геркулес-то откель?

----------


## BSA

> А Геркулес-то откель?


Франццуз - Открытое небо

----------


## BSA

традиционная Куба, часть уже история....

----------


## FLOGGER

Крайний снимок-это ваще! Фантастика! Красотища!

----------


## BSA

и снова Правдивый

----------


## Антон

А нет фоток этого Су-27См только сверху?

----------


## BSA

> А нет фоток этого Су-27См только сверху?


нет, такой проЕкции нет )

----------


## airwolf

> А нет фоток этого Су-27См только сверху?


Есть такой снимок,но без качества.......

----------


## Антон

> Есть такой снимок,но без качества.......


ОООООГРОмнейшие спасибо. Мне только пятна камуфляжа важны

----------


## BSA

в продолжение темы о Правдивом

----------


## Pilot

вот есть еще

----------


## BSA

72Красный какого года фото?

----------


## Serega

> вот есть еще


 - серег, классные фото, а покрупнее нема?

----------


## Pilot

это фотки с учений Крыло. Год 2007. Самолеты из Дземг, летчики из Липецка. ;) Ну есть оригиналы ;) 

http://pilot.strizhi.info/category/aviation/vvs

----------


## Привод

"Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQx5n1MBgsg&NR=1

----------


## airwolf

Полёты 26 числа

http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/airwolf_032/1/

----------


## AC

А будут ли в Кубинке на следующей неделе традиционные "открытые двери" в честь годового празника части?

----------


## BSA

струя ))

----------


## Mad_cat

Что сие означает?

----------


## BSA

> Что сие означает?


влажный воздух и скорость )

----------


## Mad_cat

Почему тогда не симметрично?

----------


## BSA

> Почему тогда не симметрично?


Природа однобокости мне неизвестна :Cool:

----------


## maxik

полный бак, керосин льется... ИМХО

----------


## [RUS] MK

> полный бак, керосин льется... ИМХО


Да не, просто не надо было столько кваса пить.

----------


## An-Z

> Что сие означает?


Слив топлива...

----------


## maxik

так  слив же в оба двигателя идет? 
на  су-27ом такой эффект , несколько раз видел   когда  взлетали с баками под завязку:)

----------


## An-Z

Фиг знает, мож и правда дренаж сливается..

----------


## BSA

> Фиг знает, мож и правда дренаж сливается..


Трудно спорить, но еще есть как мин пара фото с других дат

udated

Это работа дренажа топливной системы. (Д.А. Копосов)

----------


## Mad_cat

Спасибо за разъяснения

----------


## maxik

говорил же:)

----------


## muk33

> Слив топлива...


На простом 29-м слива нету и не было.

----------


## Евгений

Недавние полеты

----------


## Евгений

еще лица те же

----------


## Евгений

в продолжение

----------


## Евгений

плановая работа

----------


## Евгений

полеты продолжаются
а тут неожиданно гости прилетели...

----------


## FLOGGER

А что мелкие такие?

----------


## Евгений

сижу на мобильном нете  если покрупнее то в личку пишите

----------


## Mad_cat

Хорошие снимки, но размер огорчает :Frown:

----------


## Евгений

я же написал.пишите в личку если нужно в большом разрешении...

----------


## Евгений

еще с полетов

----------


## Евгений

туда же....

----------


## Sveto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CdydnOyirc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1r2A7StNUA


Журналист Вељко Влаховић и югославский полковник Божидар Мартиновић,
1999.

----------


## Евгений

вот  из старого ,техник сметает снег...

----------


## Евгений

еще из из недавнего прошлого

----------


## AC

А никто не знает часом, Су-27УБ №25 восстановили после выкатки али как???...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

нет. Силами ТЭЧ там не обойтись, нужен ремонт на АРЗ, вот он там и находится

----------


## AC

> нет. Силами ТЭЧ там не обойтись, нужен ремонт на АРЗ, вот он там и находится


Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений

можно еще и спарку миг-29 "01" вспомнить... вторую с этим номером...

----------


## AC

> можно еще и спарку миг-29 "01" вспомнить... вторую с этим номером...


"Вторую" это которую???...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> "Вторую" это которую???...


Которую Дятел выкатил на посадке с полосы... Первая "ноль первая" сгорела в Перми

----------


## Евгений

Первая "01"я лежит  в техзоне точнее что осталось....

----------


## AC

> Которую Дятел выкатил на посадке с полосы...


М-м-м-да... Совсем память меня подводит...  :Frown: 
Антон, а не напомните, когда эта выкатка случилась???  :Confused:

----------


## Евгений

вот она  в прошлом году

----------


## Евгений

оживлю тему

----------


## Евгений

из свежего

----------


## BSA

Оживляй не оживляй...пациент скорее умер...в феврале чудом буквально ромб подняли...вообще непонятно на чем на Парад  и МАКС полетят...

----------


## Антоха

> Оживляй не оживляй...пациент скорее умер...в феврале чудом буквально ромб подняли...вообще непонятно на чем на Парад  и МАКС полетят...


Парада не будет, а на МАКСе и Липецк сможет в одно лицо отработать... прощай Куба :Mad:

----------


## BSA

Про Парад 2011 уже были утечки и оговорки, вот например

31.01.2011 года
Группа информационного обеспечения Ракетных войск стратегического назначения приглашает представителей средств массовой информации
Группа информационного обеспечения Ракетных войск стратегического назначения (РВСН) приглашает представителей средств массовой информации......


Прежние выпускники именно этой школы в ходе прошедших и предстоящего парада Победы на Красной площади в Москве управляли и будут управлять пусковыми установками ракетных комплексов стратегического назначения. 

В ходе работы журналистам будет предоставлена возможность проведения съемки .....

----------


## Pilot

Парад будет, но в сокращенном составе. Из авиации пока планируются вертушки

----------


## BSA

> Парад будет, но в сокращенном составе. Из авиации пока планируются вертушки


Ну да, Тожок будет точно( на крайнем мероприятии в Торжке высокопоставленны источник заявил в кулуарах) :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

А про какой парад речь-то?

----------


## BSA

> А про какой парад речь-то?


знаю только про один на 9 мая :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно. Ну, посмотрим, недолго ждать осталось-3 м-ца.

----------


## AC

> Парад будет, но в сокращенном составе. Из авиации пока планируются вертушки


Ну, не знаю, в каком уж там в "сокращенном", но "Тополя-М" в Алабино уже приехали:
http://www.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...byli_0103.html

----------


## Pilot

мы говорим об авиации ;)

----------


## BSA

Кубинских снова учат...теперь на Су-30 несколько человек переучивается, в т.ч. и на допуск на дозаправку....зачем только все это ?

В послед время летают 3 РВ+2 Чижа....

----------


## Pilot

У Витязей не хватает тех состава, у Стрижиков матчасти больше нет. Кстати, похоже у Витязей нет спарок

----------


## BSA

> У Витязей не хватает тех состава, у Стрижиков матчасти больше нет. Кстати, похоже у Витязей нет спарок


1-2 борта для Пыжей...это конечно сильно, с учетом того, что липчане отдали 102ую  и запасы реанимировали...по факту имеем то что....

у РВ не только нехватает техсостава, но некоторым летчикам "штаны подддержать" будет не - на - чем ....

----------


## Евгений

по факту . в стрижах 4 борта летные (когда не в ТЭЧ) 1 условно летный.... спарка 1шт. с международной навигацией 2

----------


## BSA

> по факту . в стрижах 4 борта летные (когда не в ТЭЧ) 1 условно летный.... спарка 1шт. с международной навигацией 2


завтра покажет какая актуальна ситуация

----------


## Евгений

еще из прошлого

----------


## Холостяк

*Сежие и хорошие фото*: http://englishrussia.com/2012/02/01/...inka-air-base/

----------


## Avia M

Стоп кадр. Впечатляющий проход Валерия Морозова.

----------


## Антон

Товарищи,а не кто не в Курсе что там с показами 5 апреля? Говорят что вообще перенесли на 4-ое...

----------


## Avia M

> Товарищи,а не кто не в Курсе что там с показами 5 апреля? Говорят что вообще перенесли на 4-ое...


По моим наблюдениям наиболее информированные товарищи по Кубинке на радиосканнере.

----------


## Антон

> По моим наблюдениям наиболее информированные товарищи по Кубинке на радиосканнере.


что то пока там тоже точной инфы нет...

----------


## Avia M

Русские Витязи с Днем рождения! Удачи и процветания! 
Спасибо за праздник.

----------


## Avia M

Стоп-кадр. УТП 09.06.2014. На одном из кадров видно, как "развалился" ромб у "Стрижей". Далее собрались на отлично. Молодцы.

----------


## Avia M

"Проблемы с зажиганием?"

----------


## Avia M

Тени в небе...

----------


## Avia M

Фотозарисовки. Маленькая, но гордая "птичка". Большие и грациозные...

----------


## Avia M

Тема-"Солнечные Витязи".

----------


## sparrow

Попал на день открытых дверей, с собой был только штатник 50 мм, но хуже всего, что на пленке при переводе кадра стала рваться перфорация (сюрприз от нелюбимой Тасмы), поэтому почти все в мусор.
Периодически шел мокрый снег, но полеты проходили по плану. Подступы к полосе охраняла милиция, я повесил ф.аппарат на шею и в наглую прошел к фотографам, стоявшим поближе к полосе, они с удивлением посмотрели на мой штатничек.
Кадров осталось очень мало, но думаю кое-кто может себя узнать.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=sparrow;114674]Попал на день открытых дверей, с собой был только штатник 50 мм, но хуже всего, что на пленке при переводе кадра стала рваться перфорация (сюрприз от нелюбимой Тасмы), поэтому почти все в мусор.
Периодически шел мокрый снег, но полеты проходили по плану. Подступы к полосе охраняла милиция, я повесил ф.аппарат на шею и в наглую прошел к фотографам, стоявшим поближе к полосе, они с удивлением посмотрели на мой штатничек.
Кадров осталось очень мало, но думаю кое-кто может себя узнать.

Досадно... с пленкой. Спасибо. Фото из Кубинки тех лет мало публикуется, хотя фотографы на чеку. В составе шестёрки "Витязей", похоже один борт в арм. камуфляже.

----------


## sparrow

К сожалению я еще часть пленок не могу найти в том числе и эту, картинки - сканы с фотографий.
В тот день еще летали Гусары, понравился пилотаж Су-24, очень понравился пилотаж Романа Таскаева на МиГ-29, это действительно был полет истребителя - резкий и быстрый, с минимальными радиусами, сейчас так не летают.
Потом были проходы больших залетных, не буду перечислять, могу ошибиться.

----------


## Avia M

> К сожалению я еще часть пленок не могу найти в том числе и эту, картинки - сканы с фотографий.
> В тот день еще летали Гусары, понравился пилотаж Су-24, очень понравился пилотаж Романа Таскаева на МиГ-29, это действительно был полет истребителя - резкий и быстрый, с минимальными радиусами, сейчас так не летают.
> Потом были проходы больших залетных, не буду перечислять, могу ошибиться.


Извиняюсь Вы в дате уверены? Может 11 апреля 1992?

----------


## sparrow

День и месяц примерно, весна 1993 - с абсолютной точностью. Специально обсуждал дату с сестрой (с ней приезжал), она тоже твердо утверждает 1993, хотя и у меня нет сомнений.

----------


## Avia M

Октябрь. На закате солнца.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Извиняюсь Вы в дате уверены? Может 11 апреля 1992?


Вот этот день я тоже помню, специально приехали тогда из Питера компанией. Но, может, и в 93-м тоже было?

----------


## Avia M

> Вот этот день я тоже помню, специально приехали тогда из Питера компанией. Но, может, и в 93-м тоже было?


В 1993 маловероятно. Участники и погода, всё указывает на 1992-"первое авиашоу в стране" , со слов ведущего 1-го канала, г-на Владимира Маслаченко.
По хорошему вам завидую, деталей не помню, но проустил сие событие.
P.S. У Вас случайно не сохранились фотоматериалы? Спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> P.S. У Вас случайно не сохранились фотоматериалы? Спасибо.


Если это вопрос ко мне, тот отснял тогда, вроде, несколько пленок, в т. ч., помню, одну цветную ( в то время это было недешево, поэтому с цветом особо не разгонишься). Но снимал, в основном, статику, полеты вряд ли. Если никому не отдавал, все должно быть в целости и сохранности.

----------


## Avia M

"Петлю" начали... Вновь в составе шести машин.
12 декабря. День памяти.

----------


## Avia M

Новогоднее. Нарушаем...

----------


## Flanker B

> Новогоднее. Нарушаем...


не факт, может облет РСП...

----------


## pita

автор наверное имел ввиду кореша с хвостом ! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ !

----------


## Avia M

> автор наверное имел ввиду кореша с хвостом ! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ !


"Корешей" два-черный и белый. Настроение новогоднее, всем поздравления!

----------


## Avia M

2014 завершился, впереди новые высоты...

----------


## GK21

> В 1993 маловероятно. Участники и погода, всё указывает на 1992-"первое авиашоу в стране" , со слов ведущего 1-го канала, г-на Владимира Маслаченко.
> По хорошему вам завидую, деталей не помню, но проустил сие событие.
> P.S. У Вас случайно не сохранились фотоматериалы? Спасибо.


С наступившим Новым годом!
Пропустил этот прошлогодний пост. Судя по приведенным фото и некоторым деталям на них речь идет, безусловно, об авиашоу в Кубинке 11 апреля 1992 года. Дело в том, что таких грандиозных ОТКРЫТЫХ мероприятий там, пожалуй, ни до, ни после больше  не было. Это было первое АВИАШОУ в полном смысле этого слова - прообраз будущих МАКС-ов (Кубинку в тот день посетило более 100 тыс. зрителей, присутствовали весьма ответственные и высокие товарищи с нашей стороны, иностранные гости, пресса, телевидение). Погода была совершенно нелетная, но все прошло по плану. Кроме довольно объемной и солидной наземной выставки,  на которой в открытом доступе было продемонстрировано  50 летательных аппаратов различного назначения, программа авиашоу включала также и настоящий воздушный минипарад.
Буквально все можно было потрогать руками, а вот снимать, к сожалению, было совсем некомфортно. Холодно, перидически заряды снега с дождем... Затвор моего "Зенита" замерз уже после нескольких кадров.
Интересующиеся деталями и подробностями проведения этого мероприятия могут найти довольно объемную информацию в этой книге (стр. 692-698): 
Интернет-аэроклуб "Стрижей" - Новая книга о летчиках-пилотажниках Кубинки и истории 234-го ГИАП. "В небе Кубинки ХХ-го века. Записки пилотажников (по страницам истории 234-го ГИАП. 1950-1992)"

----------


## SashaShmel

А есть где-нибудь списки (реестр) бортов пилотажных групп "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи"?

----------


## Fencer

> А есть где-нибудь списки (реестр) бортов пилотажных групп "Русские Витязи" и "Стрижи"?


Реестр АГВП "Русские Витязи" можно посмотреть в общем реестре Су-27-х здесь http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...storiya-serii/
А вот про реестр АГВП "Стрижи" можно спросить здесь http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...estr-mig-29-a/

----------


## Pavel "Myth"

С ДР "Стрижей" в 2012
Russian Air Force Mig-29 &quot;Swifts&quot; aerobatic team group flying programs by Pavel &quot;Myth&quot; YB, on Flickr

Russian Air Force Su-27 &quot;Russian knights&quot; aerobatic team on taxiing by Pavel &quot;Myth&quot; YB, on Flickr

----------


## Avia M

Будни пилотажников. Фотозарисовки. 
Кадр №1 - отработка пилотажного порядка "Пирамида" ("косая влево, добавим два процента..."). 
Кадр №2 - соотв. "Ромб" ("петлю начали...")
Кадр №3 - "Покрасоваться?" - "Пожалуйста! Подержу "ногу" на высоте...". Спасибо Пилоту за эффектный пробег.

----------


## Avia M

Весна наступила...



P.S. Су-27 №01, пилотирует Анатолий Николаевич Квочур.

----------


## Avia M

Вечерело...

----------


## Avia M

"Русские Витязи" *24*!  С Днём Рождения!

----------


## OKA

"Тренировка авиации в Кубинке к Параду Победы tvZvezda  Опубликовано: 22 апр. 2015 г.

Парад будет состоять из четырех частей: прохождения исторических расчетов, пеших и механизированных парадных расчетов, пролета парадного строя авиации. Всего в параде примут участие более 16,5 тысяч военнослужащих, 201 единица военной техники, 143 вертолета и самолета."

----------


## Avia M

"От винта"... :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Задворки 121 АРЗ в Кубинке, апрель 2014 г.
  
Фото: fotografersha.

----------


## Avia M

> Задворки Кубинки, апрель 2014 г.
>   
> Фото: fotografersha.


Спасибо за участие. Небольшое уточнение. На фото стоянка 121 АРЗ, соотв. задворки заводские... :Smile:

----------


## An-Z

Собственно площадка АРЗ

----------


## An-Z

Немного кадров с земли и воздуха..

----------


## Avia M

Собственно ЦЗТ "Авиабазы".
При запуске правый двигатель "Стрижа" показал всем "язык"  :Smile:  (фото №1)
"С огоньком". (фото №2)
"Надымил понимаешь"... (фото №3)
"Много Витязей взлетает".

----------


## AndyK

Борт из Домны полностью перекрасили

----------


## AndyK

Для пущего единообразия и номер перекрасили  :Smile: 


На 39-ом  с Домны тоже

----------


## Карабас-Барабас



----------


## Avia M

"Гости из "Белой". Фоторепортаж.  
Спасибо, Дальневосточники!

----------


## AC

> Для пущего единообразия и номер перекрасили 
> ...
> На 39-ом  с Домны тоже


И на 36-м тоже:
http://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2015/...ea1fd01c18.jpg
фото отседа:
Кубинка - на земле и в воздухе | Страница 59 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Avia M

"По аэродромам"...

----------


## AndyK

> И на 36-м тоже:
> http://cdn.aviaforum.ru/images/2015/...ea1fd01c18.jpg
> фото отседа:
> Кубинка - на земле и в воздухе | Страница 59 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU


Еще и эмблему "Арата" (как на 39-ом в прошлом году) закрасили (ее в Домне накануне перелета в Кубинку нанесли). Говорил мужикам - зря вы это сделали  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

"Гуляет сама по себе"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Из-за облака"...

----------


## OKA

"Полеты в Кубинке        saidpvo        June 15th, 13:31

Немного фотографий репетиции авиационной части Форума Армия-2015, которая прошла 13 июня на аэродроме Кубинка.

Я был у забора и застал только вылет вертолетов и 4 самолетов. Вот, что получилось"



Все фото здесь : Блог "Вестника ПВО" - Полеты в Кубинке

----------


## Avia M

"Девочка и "лебедь".
"Любопытство".

----------


## Hokum

Кубинка, некоторое количество полетов в последний день Армии-2015. Вечер, пасмурно, дождливо. Полеты начались после 17.00 благодаря одному товарищу, прилетавшему на выставку...

----------


## Hokum

Еще кадр выступления Ми-28Н:

----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Антон



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Hokum



----------


## Avia M

ВВС России, над "открытым небом" партнёров...
Полдень, тени не исчезают...

----------


## Антон



----------


## Антон



----------


## Avia M

1. "Подозрительный предмет"...

----------


## Avia M

"Салют" в честь Командира! 

Игорь Валентинович Ткаченко. День памяти...

----------


## Avia M

На новое место... (Парк "Патриот").

----------


## Avia M

"Оранжевое небо"...

----------


## Avia M

Газовка...

----------


## Avia M

Камрань. Годы летят...

----------


## Avia M

Свет и тени. Мгновения крайней смены уходящего года...

----------


## Avia M

"Полетели". "Ледокол".

----------


## Mig

Фотохудожник Кубинки:
Фотохудожник Кубинки — Стрижи.ру: история, настоящее и будущее пилотажных групп

----------


## Avia M

Разное...

----------


## Avia M

"Кульбит".

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Кульбит".


А что там у него, под б\н, воздухозаборник какой-то, что ли?

----------


## Avia M

> А что там у него, под б\н, воздухозаборник какой-то, что ли?


Полагаю...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Полагаю...


Непонятно. Точнее, понятно, что это самопал. Тем более, что этот заборничек вообще снят с СУ. И для чего он туда присобачен? А ФКП вообще снят... В общем, все как всегда :Mad:

----------


## Avia M

> Непонятно. Точнее, понятно, что это самопал. Тем более, что этот заборничек вообще снят с СУ. И для чего он туда присобачен? А ФКП вообще снят... В общем, все как всегда


Высверлю, коли так. Вообще эта "штуковина" давно "прилеплена"...

----------


## GK21

А как обстоят дела с реставрацией этого раритетного *МиГ-19П* из когда-то замечательного, но теперь  уже, к большому сожалению,  бывшего музея ВВС МВО в Кубинке? На одном из авиационных интернет-ресурсов сообщалось, что этот самолет не так давно был отправлен с музейной  стоянки на аэродром для восстановления. Остальные экспонаты этого музея в новом облике, восстановленные силами волонтеров,  видел на линейке в прошлом году. Сообщалось также, что данный экземпляр предполагается  покрасить в "парадные" цвета 1961 г. Правда, справедливости ради, необходимо отметить, что "пилотажники" тогдашней 3-й АЭ 234-го ИАП летали и в Тушино, и в дальнейшем на *МиГ-19С.* С него же в 1965 г. они переучились на МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=GK21;134172]А как обстоят дела с реставрацией этого раритетного *МиГ-19П*

С наступлением устойчиво теплой погоды, работа возобновится. К сожалению при доставке в ТЭЧ, машина получила "кучу" дополнительных повреждений. По фото выше можно понять причину. О "парадных" цветах, полагаю окончательное решение за командиром ЦПАТ.
Не рискну назвать данный процесс реставрацией, скорее минимальное восстановление облика...
На данный момент основная проблема "рамка" фонаря, точнее отсутствие оной.
На фото восстановление конуса.

----------


## GK21

Спасибо Вам за ответ! Понимаю, что приходится обходится тем, что имеется под рукой (материалы, краски и пр.), отсюда и "минимальное восстановление".
К сожалению, "командирам ЦПАТов", вероятно, некогда  интрересоваться материалами авиационных форумов и др. соответствующей литературой по этой теме )).
Что касается рамки фонаря, то на данном музейном экспонате еще в момент его установки в середине 80-х оригинальная сдвижная часть отсутствовала и была заменена на самодельную "плоскую" - из гнутого плекса.

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо Вам за ответ! Понимаю, что приходится обходится тем, что имеется под рукой (материалы, краски и пр.), отсюда и "минимальное восстановление".
> К сожалению, "командирам ЦПАТов", вероятно, некогда  интрересоваться материалами авиационных форумов и др. соответствующей литературой по этой теме )).
> Что касается рамки фонаря, то на данном музейном экспонате еще в момент его установки в середине 80-х оригинальная сдвижная часть отсутствовала и была заменена на самодельную "плоскую" - из гнутого плекса.


Ранее рамка присутствовала, вероятно не "родная". В наст время...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А как обстоят дела с реставрацией этого раритетного *МиГ-19П*


Так, может быть вы знаете, откуда взялся на нем этот в\з и для чего? И в чем "раритетность" этого самолета?

----------


## AC

Все на парад там слетелись уже?..  :Rolleyes: 
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

> Все на парад там слетелись уже?.. 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Пока семь "Грачей".

----------


## AndyK

> Пока семь "Грачей".


Под дымы традиционно Липецкие :)

----------


## GK21

> Так, может быть вы знаете, откуда взялся на нем этот в\з и для чего? И в чем "раритетность" этого самолета?


"Происхождение" этой детали мне неизвестно. Самолет именно в таком виде поступил на стоянку музея (приведенное выше фото со свежим б/н "100" датируется примерно второй половиной 80-х). Тогда все было еще пристойно, вандалов среди детей и внуков авиаторов гарнизона еще не было, а единственным препятствием для слишком активных авиалюбителей являлась вымазанная солидолом верхняя часть металлической оградки...

----------


## Avia M

Попутно прошу прояснить ситуацию с конусом. На фото конца 80-х он "тупой", я оперировал многочисленными фотографиями в инете, соотв. "заострённый"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Вы имеете в виду конус именно этого самолета или вообще на МИГ-19П\ПМ?

----------


## Avia M

> Вы имеете в виду конус именно этого самолета или вообще на МИГ-19П\ПМ?


Именно этого. Есть версия, что это МиГ-19П.

----------


## GK21

> Попутно прошу прояснить ситуацию с конусом. На фото конца 80-х он "тупой", я оперировал многочисленными фотографиями в инете, соотв. "заострённый"...



Вопрос, действительно, интересный. На серийных *МиГ-19П*, как сообщается в литературе, "обтекатель установленного в воздухозаборнике радара приобрел коническую форму". Скорее всего, на данном музейном экземпляре эта деталь имела такое же происхождение, как и самодельная сдвижная часть фонаря, т.е была кем-то "восстановлена" самостоятельно. Как-то никогда ранее не обращал внимания на этот элемент и всегда казалось, что он имеет такую же бульбообразную форму, как и на МИГ-17ПФ )).

----------


## Avia M

> Вопрос, действительно, интересный. На серийных *МиГ-19П*, как сообщается в литературе, "обтекатель установленного в воздухозаборнике радара приобрел коническую форму". Скорее всего, на данном музейном экземпляре эта деталь имела такое же происхождение, как и самодельная сдвижная часть фонаря, т.е была кем-то "восстановлена" самостоятельно. Как-то никогда ранее не обращал внимания на этот элемент и всегда казалось, что он имеет такую же бульбообразную форму, как и на МИГ-17ПФ )).


Спасибо за дискуссию.
"Следы" восстановления конуса отсутствовали. Теоретически конечно можно предположить, что детишки (не факт) разрушили его в оригинальном    "районе"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Именно этого. Есть версия, что это МиГ-19П.


Да, это, конечно, "П".

----------


## FLOGGER

*GK21* нет, на МИГ-17П\ПФ\ПФУ "конус"  был сферообразный, круглый, а на МИГ-19П\ПМ имел действительно более коническую форму, он состоит, как бы из двух конусов. Вот чехи восстанавливают его:

----------


## Avia M

Интересно. почему у "чеха" отсутствует отверстие?  
P.S. Вероятно пора в "Матчасть" перейти...

----------


## Avia M

В преддверии юбилея... https://youtu.be/OUyaKljeg7o?list=PL...UZ-3LDGOOym3Y0

----------


## Avia M

Долгих лет! 


https://youtu.be/orQwddvMk_Q?list=PL...UZ-3LDGOOym3Y0

----------


## Avia M

Другие вон как...  А эти ровненько так идут...

----------


## Avia M

О птичках... Из весеннего.

----------


## Ярослав Барышников

Если Вы увлекаетесь авиационной тематикой, не помешает изучить некоторые вопросы аэродинамики, конструкции и т.п.. Это срыв потока воздуха.

----------


## Avia M

Заблудились?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Берёзки...

----------


## Антоха

> Берёзки...


раскроем тему березок с другого ракурса))) 
кто знает этих парней, что висят на березе, передайте им мой братский привет! ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Avia M

> раскроем тему березок с другого ракурса))) 
> кто знает этих парней, что висят на березе, передайте им мой братский привет! ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Парни известные, в споттерском сообществе... :Smile:

----------


## AC

Несколько старых фото разных лет:
Ъ-Фото - Знай асов!

----------


## Евгений

Коллеги, а чья это эмблема на МиГ-23 в Кубинке?

----------


## An-Z

С Лодейного поля эмблемка..

----------


## Avia M

> С Лодейного поля эмблемка..


История...

----------


## GK21

*Интервью полковника Басова В.П.*

Заслуженный военный летчик, военный летчик-снайпер, командир 234-го ГИАП в 1983-1988 гг., заместитель командира 9-й ИАД в 1988-1994 гг. (аэродром Кубинка), неоднократный участник многочисленных авиационных показов, зарубежных дружественных визитов и авиашоу в качестве ведущего групп на истребителях МиГ-29 и Су-27 ("ромб", "шестерка", "девятка") *Владимир Павлович Басов* делится своими воспоминаниями о  службе в знаменитом "пилотажном" полку, об особенностях учебно-боевой подготовки летчиков-пилотажников, переучивании на новую технику, участии в различных ответственных показах в России и за рубежом и др. 
Видеоинтервью с известным летчиком, приуроченное к  празднованию весной этого года 25-летней годовщины образования пилотажных групп "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи", было записано недавно известным "фотохудожником неба" Александром Джусом, имя которого не раз упоминалось на этом форуме. Видеозапись выложена на общедоступном ресурсе в 4-х частях:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIy4YaWWDpU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjEqxmcOq7Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJtsh1vZuBc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q_svbKaK4g

Спасибо большое ветерану и автору этой идеи за предоставленную возможность еще раз окунуться в атмосферу тех очень интересных и памятных лет (*В.П. Басов и А.М. Джус* участвовали в повествовании обеих книг по истории 234-го "пилотажного" полка и оказали в этом деле большую информационную поддержку).
Как многим, должно быть, известно, *21 мая* в Кубинке состоится большая праздничная программа с участием  пилотажных групп "Стрижи" и "Русские витязи".

----------


## Avia M

Бивак...  :Smile:

----------


## Djoker

Кубинка перед днём открытых дверей - Arty Aviation

----------


## andrew_78

Сегодня. Гости.

----------


## andrew_78

Там же. Юбиляры.

----------


## andrew_78

........Память.......

----------


## andrew_78

Пора и по домам.

----------


## andrew_78

Новая "девятка" в состав 2 аэ поступила с завода.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Стратегический бомбардировщик *Ту-160* «Валентин Близнюк», б/н «19 красный», RF-94113 ВВС России, Кубинка, май 2016 г.:

Фото: Алексей.

----------


## Avia M

Одуванчики...

----------


## AC

> Сегодня. Гости.


А это что???

----------


## Антоха

> А это что???


камера GoPrо. На этом фото модель МиГ-29, а не реальный самолет;)

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Витязь с Беркутами.

----------


## Avia M

Армада...

----------


## Mad_cat



----------


## Mad_cat



----------


## Mad_cat



----------


## Mad_cat



----------


## Avia M

Приветливые Липчане... 

Неудивительно... :Smile:

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Виртуозная установка ТП, лебёдка в помощь.  Солидная "команда" прибыла для подготовки полёта.



Эмоции от взлёта такой "птицы" зашкаливают. Пассажиры маршрутки в восторге...(если водитель успел предупредить  :Smile: )

----------


## Avia M

Зрители-любители...

----------


## Avia M

На парковку.  Домой. 

"Мириады" болтов-гаек (крепеж плоскости DC-3).

----------


## Avia M

"Стрижи" *25*. https://youtu.be/XQ52clpuxTQ

----------


## Avia M

Очень мощные разряды или последствия встречи с недругами...  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Навсегда в нашей памяти...

----------


## Avia M

> Навсегда в нашей памяти...


Это хмурое небо...

----------


## Avia M

"Вечерняя поверка"...

----------


## Avia M

Радуга...

----------


## Avia M

"Кошкологическая" служба... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Взгляд в будущее...  :Smile: (чем не 30СМ) "Плотный ромб", к тому же ровный.

----------


## Avia M

Фотозарисовки с вечерних...

----------


## Антон

> 1 ЭПИЗОД - ПРОЛЕТ ДЕМОНСТРАЦИОННОЙ ТЕХНИКИ ВВС (ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ АНСАТ-У, КА-226, МИ-35, КА-52, МИ-8АМТШ, МИ-26, САМОЛЕТЫ ЯК-130, МИГ-29СМТ, СУ-34, СУ-30СМ, СУ-35


Никто не подскажет,самолёты и вертолёты, которые буду летать на Армии2016 будут все в Кубинке базироваться?

----------


## Avia M

> Никто не подскажет,самолёты и вертолёты, которые буду летать на Армии2016 будут все в Кубинке базироваться?


Техника из списка в Кубинке.

----------


## Avia M

"Большой и малый"!

----------


## Avia M

Очень порадовало сие действо...

----------


## OKA

От "dezigner" с  Кубинку проспали? - Страница 131

----------


## KURYER

62 фотографии АРМИЯ-2016 в Кубинке, фото смотреть ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## Avia M

Многое хотелось сказать...

----------


## Avia M

> А как обстоят дела с реставрацией этого раритетного *МиГ-19П* из когда-то замечательного, но теперь  уже, к большому сожалению,  бывшего музея ВВС МВО в Кубинке? На одном из авиационных интернет-ресурсов сообщалось, что этот самолет не так давно был отправлен с музейной  стоянки на аэродром для восстановления. Остальные экспонаты этого музея в новом облике, восстановленные силами волонтеров,  видел на линейке в прошлом году. Сообщалось также, что данный экземпляр предполагается  покрасить в "парадные" цвета 1961 г. Правда, справедливости ради, необходимо отметить, что "пилотажники" тогдашней 3-й АЭ 234-го ИАП летали и в Тушино, и в дальнейшем на *МиГ-19С.* С него же в 1965 г. они переучились на МиГ-21Ф-13.


Результат сохранения облика... 

P.S. Пушки в наст. время "дорабатываются".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Результат сохранения облика... 
> P.S. Пушки в наст. время "дорабатываются".


Щитки ГНШ тоже, видимо, дорабатываются... Вообще, конечно, ни к селу, ни к городу этот "экстерьер". Да и подбор красок, КМК, тоже "по мотивам". Жуть какая-то получилась. Не верю я, что в нынешнее время не найти спецов-маляров, которые бы покрасили самолет так, как надо. Я имею в виду, конечно, не "парадную" окраску. Не такая уж хитрая и дорогая технология окраски самолетов была в 50-е годы.  Возьмите, хотя бы, тех же чехов, болгар, венгров, которые стараются вернуть самолету его первозданный вид. Это просто нежелание, и все. А, может наоборот: желание сделать подешевле, а разницу куда-нибудь пристроить. Не верю, что нельзя было найти подфонарную раму, а еще лучше фонарь, кресло. Щитков не видать, антенну. Может, и еще чего-то не хватает, отсюда не видно. Короче, это туфта.

----------


## Avia M

> Щитки ГНШ тоже, видимо, дорабатываются... Вообще, конечно, ни к селу, ни к городу этот "экстерьер". Да и подбор красок, КМК, тоже "по мотивам". Жуть какая-то получилась. Не верю я, что в нынешнее время не найти спецов-маляров, которые бы покрасили самолет так, как надо. Я имею в виду, конечно, не "парадную" окраску. Не такая уж хитрая и дорогая технология окраски самолетов была в 50-е годы.  Возьмите, хотя бы, тех же чехов, болгар, венгров, которые стараются вернуть самолету его первозданный вид. Это просто нежелание, и все. А, может наоборот: желание сделать подешевле, а разницу куда-нибудь пристроить. Не верю, что нельзя было найти подфонарную раму, а еще лучше фонарь, кресло. Щитков не видать, антенну. Может, и еще чего-то не хватает, отсюда не видно. Короче, это туфта.


Какую "разницу"?... Все работы и пр. за личные деньги и время неравнодушных. Я же сообщал, что это не реставрация. Если можете "достать" фонарь, привозите, установим.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Какую "разницу"?... Все работы и пр. за личные деньги и время неравнодушных.


Ну, тогда прошу прощения, недосмотрел. Приношу свои извинения, если кого-то обидел, не хотел. Только останусь при своем мнении, что это (этот самолет в данном виде) туфта.

----------


## Avia M

> Ну, тогда прошу прощения, недосмотрел. Приношу свои извинения, если кого-то обидел, не хотел. Только останусь при своем мнении, что это (этот самолет в данном виде) туфта.


Под занавес.
По поводу нынешнего вида соглашусь, не ахти (туфту отвергаю). Для качественной покраски (говорю со знанием дела), теми силами и временными возможностями, потребовался бы ещё один год и "кучка денег". Цветовая схема указана "свеху".
Изначально машина пострадала от коррозии и была сильно помята ("вытягивал" самолично домкратами (не пиар).
Если Вы имеете ввиду щитки на опорах, то было желание их соорудить. Но ввиду сложности оригинальных, идею отклонили.
Для примера "личико".

----------


## Avia M

> Результат сохранения облика... 
> 
> P.S. Пушки в наст. время "дорабатываются".


*FLOGGER*, на утверждение... :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Для примера "личико".


Да, это пример отличной работы. Не сомневаюсь, что вы приложили все силы, знания и умение, чтобы вернуть самолету его изначальный вид. Я и не сомневаюсь, что вашей группой была проделана огромная работа. Тем более досадным огрехом является его покраска в этом виде. Вы, конечно, можете отвергать "туфту", но от этого самолет другой вид не обретет. А именно это-несоответствие его историческому, если так можно выразиться, облику я и называю туфтой. Вы не обижайтесь, ведь это всего лишь моё личное мнение. А весь остальной интернет может со мной и не соглашаться.
Может, надо было обратиться за помощью в МО? У них и денег побольше, и возможностей, вроде бы.
P.S.Интересно, кто же этот "верх", который диктовал схему окраски? Не мог ли этот "верх" помочь с аутентичной окраской?

----------


## OKA

> Да, это пример отличной работы. Не сомневаюсь, что вы приложили все силы, знания и умение, чтобы вернуть самолету его изначальный вид. Я и не сомневаюсь, что вашей группой была проделана огромная работа. Тем более досадным огрехом является его покраска в этом виде. Вы, конечно, можете отвергать "туфту", но от этого самолет другой вид не обретет. А именно это-несоответствие его историческому, если так можно выразиться, облику я и называю туфтой. Вы не обижайтесь, ведь это всего лишь моё личное мнение. А весь остальной интернет может со мной и не соглашаться.
> Может, надо было обратиться за помощью в МО? У них и денег побольше, и возможностей, вроде бы.
> P.S.Интересно, кто же этот "верх", который диктовал схему окраски? Не мог ли этот "верх" помочь с аутентичной окраской?



Исходя из того, "что хоть что-то делается" , без офиц. поддержки (финанс.), на интересе,  доступных силах и средствах, а так же времени- это нормальный образец.

Вот если т.н. "краунфандинг" затеять, то наверняка "Flogger" предоставил бы выкраски близкие к оригиналу, и занёс бы копеечку на благое дело))

----------


## FLOGGER

> наверняка "Flogger" предоставил бы выкраски близкие к оригиналу, и занёс бы копеечку на благое дело))


Нет, не предоставил бы. Потому что есть тысячи фотографий МИГ-19-х. И по ним нет никакого труда выяснить, как они красились в свое время. Насчет "копеечки": а как она выглядит, эта "копеечка"? Кто в ней нуждается и кому она помогла бы? Вы, я так понимаю, ее занесли?
А насчет того, что "хоть что-то делается" - это часто просто оправдание. Хоть что-то, хоть как-то...
Этим постом я заканчиваю свое обсуждение  данного самолета. Никого ни в чем убеждать не собираюсь. Просто высказал свое мнение.
P.S. *Avia M*- желаю вам успехов!
P.P.S. Кстати, не "краунфандинг", а "крау*д*фандинг". Это все от "хоть что-то", "хоть как-то" - можно и неправильно.

----------


## OKA

> Нет, не предоставил бы. Потому что есть тысячи фотографий МИГ-19-х. И по ним нет никакого труда выяснить, как они красились в свое время..


Оч жаль, что такой большой "спец." не хочет хоть как-то, хоть чем-то поучаствовать в полезном деле)) Зрада))





> P.P.S. Кстати, не "краунфандинг", а "крау*д*фандинг". Это все от "хоть что-то", "хоть как-то" - можно и неправильно.


Акей! )) Букывка не та набралась, "Flogger"- перемога! ))

Про "копеечку" : Краудфандинг в России: аналитика и обзор платформ для краудфандинга

----------


## Avia M

> P.S.Интересно, кто же этот "верх", который диктовал схему окраски? Не мог ли этот "верх" помочь с аутентичной окраской?



Схема окраски утверждалась руководством ЦПАТ, на основании данных (пусть не вариант "П") из книги Сергея Исаева.

----------


## Avia M

"Замерли в ожидании"...

----------


## Avia M

"Искривление пространства".

----------


## Avia M

Окрестности...

----------


## Avia M

Проездом...  Фото Манин Александр.

----------


## Avia M

Ветераны...

----------


## Avia M

Крайняя лётная смена 2016 г.

----------


## радист

Где точно можно видеть "Ветераны красавицы"?

----------


## Avia M

> Где точно можно видеть "Ветераны красавицы"?


Вероятно Вас месторасположение интересует...

----------


## радист

> Вероятно Вас месторасположение интересует...


Спасибо Вам большое!

----------


## Avia M

"Комета"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Под крылом самолёта"...

----------


## Avia M

Весеннее...

----------


## Avia M

Парадные...
Кст., все "вертикальные" в едином стандарте камуфляжа. "Сердюковщина" уходит...

----------


## Avia M

25 лет назад, в Кубинке состоялось первое настоящее авиашоу (в рамках выставки "Авиадвигатели"). "Предвестник" МАКСов...
Фотоматериалов с данного замечательного события маловато. Плёнки хранятся дома в "кладовых", вероятно до лучших времён.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Только, НЯП, это было не к "Авиадвигателям", а в апреле 92-го, ко дню ПВО. Был я на том мероприятии.

----------


## GK21

Авиашоу получилось, действительно, грандиозное. Несмотря на ненастную и холодную погоду, временами со снежными зарядами, аэродром посетило около 50-и тыс . зрителей. Показ прошёл по полной программе, включая воздушный парад. Дата проведения мероприятия Кубинка-92 - 11апреля 1992 г. Снимать было сложно, поскольку от длительного переохлаждения на некоторой фототехнике просто клинило затворы)).

----------


## Avia M

> Только, НЯП, это было не к "Авиадвигателям", а в апреле 92-го, ко дню ПВО. Был я на том мероприятии.


Полагаю "первопричина" именно выставка. Также есть мнение к дню космонавтики и дню ПВО. Во всяком случае в мае 1994, показ опять же в рамках выставки. Истина где-то рядом... 

https://youtu.be/jdPdx6hqY30

----------


## FLOGGER

> Дата проведения мероприятия Кубинка-92 - 11апреля 1992 г. Снимать было сложно, поскольку от длительного переохлаждения на некоторой фототехнике просто клинило затворы)).


Совершенно верно, 11 апреля. Я помню эту дату до сих пор, но побоялся указать ее, т. к., все же на 100% не был уверен - все-таки 25 лет прошло. Пленок отснял тогда несколько, в т. ч. одну цветную. Проблем с фото не было, тогда у меня был Зенит-ТТЛ. Но "Авиадвигателя" тогда точно не было. В Москву я тогда приезжал только на 1 день, на 11 апреля. И еще помню, именно на 11 апреля тогда был "назначен" день войск ПВО. 
 А на "Авиадвигателе" я тоже был, но, к сожалению, даже год не помню. Но, НЯП, это было летом. Можно было бы по пленкам определить, я даты ставил, но просто лень рыться, да и нужды особой нет. А пленок у меня  очень много.

----------


## Avia M

> Совершенно верно, 11 апреля.


Дата широко известна. Посему и вчерашний пост опубликовал. 
О причине проведения шоу, имеется запись в лётной книжке "Витязей", с указанием "Двигателей"...
Кст., на ваши архивы и намекал, говоря о "кладовых"  :Smile:

----------


## sparrow

Avia M, Ваши снимки 1993-го года, это совершенно точно.

----------


## Avia M

Увы, разочарую Вас. 1992, если мы об одном и том же...

----------


## Avia M

> Снимать было сложно, поскольку от длительного переохлаждения на некоторой фототехнике просто клинило затворы)).


"Начинающий споттер", попал в кадр. Действительно снимали многие.

----------


## GK21

Еще пара эпизодов с того же мероприятия. С датой съемки этих и предыущих кадров по этой теме никаких сомнений быть не может - 11 апреля 1992 г.))

----------


## Avia M

"Разбор полётов"...

----------


## Avia M

Тренировка Парада Победы...

----------


## Nasok

Участник Парада.


После КВР

----------


## Avia M

Непобедимая!

----------


## AndyK

> Участник Парада.


Тренировок. Под дымы дорабатываются машины с дв-ми Р-195 - БМы и один Су-25УБ №89 (экс №33) 




> После КВР


А вот это участник Парада

----------


## Avia M

Для истории (некрасивой)...

----------


## Avia M

"Цветочная церемония"... :Smile:

----------


## GK21

> Для истории (некрасивой)...


Интересно, кого конкретно следует "благодарить" за лишение самолетов всеми узнаваемого и очень достойного облика, менять который, казалось бы, не было никакой необходимости? Имеется ли какая-либо информация на этот счёт? Хотя, после сноса мемориала 1967 г. у 1-КПП в Новом городке удивляться больше нечему...

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, кого конкретно следует "благодарить" за лишение самолетов всеми узнаваемого и очень достойного облика, менять который, казалось бы, не было никакой необходимости? Имеется ли какая-либо информация на этот счёт? Хотя, после сноса мемориала 1967 г. у 1-КПП в Новом городке удивляться больше нечему...


Поговаривают, что "благодарности" принимают "на самом верху" (в огромных кол-вах)...

----------


## GK21

Видно, сильно кому-то глаз "мозолил" исторический символ наших ВВС...

----------


## FLOGGER

> после сноса мемориала 1967 г. у 1-КПП в Новом городке удивляться больше нечему...


А что за мемориал и где это? В Кубинке или где? Спрашиваю потому что был в Кубинке только один раз (11.04.92) и ничего там не знаю. Кстати, заодно хочу узнать: в Кубинке доступа к "телу" МИГ-25Р (быв. б\н 28, ныне 25) так и нет? Все за забором?

----------


## Mig

> А что за мемориал и где это? В Кубинке или где? Спрашиваю потому что был в Кубинке только один раз (11.04.92) и ничего там не знаю


Если коротко, то примерно так:

Осенью 1967 года перед КПП-1 был открыт монумент, посвященный советским летчикам-защитникам московского неба.
В 1990-е годы монумент весьма обветшал. В 1992 году вы его наверняка видели, так же как и скульптуру "сталинского сокола". В 2010 году этот монумент подремонтировали.

Но в 2014 году этот монумент (образца 1967 года) снесли и на его месте в 2015 году построили новый монумент с тем же самым содержанием.
Подробностей - кто, зачем, как и сколько - к сожалению не знаю.

Ч/б фото Владимира Забышнего  - старый монумент, цветное фото Владимира Савченко - новый монумент.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну мне кажется, новый монумент не хуже старого. Заменили один на другой, что тут такого?

----------


## Mig

> Ну мне кажется, новый монумент не хуже старого. Заменили один на другой, что тут такого?


С точки зрения "человека с улицы", наверное, не хуже... Но зачем было старое ломать, чтобы затем построить якобы новое?!

А если говорить серьезно и по-взрослому, то что за убогая модель неизвестного советского самолета на монументе?! И кто изображен на мраморной плите? ГСС летчик, судя по всему, из 1944 года, который к ПВО Москвы и близко не летал?! А какое отношение к московской ПВО имеет Як-9ДД из состава ВВС Черноморского флота? Фото опять же 1944 года????

Вопросы можно продолжать задавать... Но кто ответит на них?

----------


## GK21

Как некий современный "Арт-объект" новый монумент, возможно, для кого-то и предтставляет какую-то ценность, но вот как ПАМЯТНИК в исконом смысле этого слова - полагаю, увы, никакой.
ПАМЯТНИКИ, как известно,  для того и создаются, чтобы хранить *ПАМЯТЬ* о чем-то, или о ком-то. Кем, когда, как и по какому поводу в теперь уже далеком *1967 году* создавался старый памятник-монумент (как и другие памятники, сохранившиеся еще в авиагарнизоне Кубинка) - хорошо известно из тех материалов по истории авиагарнизона и его авиаполков, которые сегодня доступны всем желающим ознакомиться  с родной историей. Поэтому, казалось бы, это должно было быть хорошо известно и тем, кто принимает соответствующие  ответственные решения. Но, дело в том, что ПАМЯТЬ, видимо, "обветшала" настолько, что "галочка" о выполнении спущенного сверху указания об "обновлении" памятников оказалась  важнее истории... 
Ветеранов 50-60-х годов в гарнизоне уже практически не осталось, а  молодежь в лице их сыновей и внуков подобные проблемы в основной массе своей волнуют мало. Поэтому советоваться  с кем-то по возможным вариантам "обновления", видно, не было особой необходимости. 

Хорошо помню, как создавался старый мемориал - от закладки первого камня на окраине  так называемого Комсомольского парка гарнизона  до "освящения" уже готового памятника у 1-го КПП особым образом - проходом  над ним на небольшой высоте *"семерки" МиГ-21* в плотном парадном строю, ведомой командиром полка полковником В.И. Медведевым, о чем даже в летных книжках летчиков этой группы осталась соответствующая памятная запись. Стела с макетом Ла-7 наверху была изготовлена из монолитного армированного бетона и облицована черным колотым мрамором, а стена и плита у вечного огня была выполнена из кирпича и отделана гранитной крошкой различных цветов. Так что стоять бы им еще и стоять на своем законном месте.
До последнего времени (в том числе и после реконструкции)  на фронтоне стены и с ее торца и на стеле сохранялись еще закладные табличка и мемориальные мраморные плиты с гравировкой . 

На прилагаемых фото,  сделанных мной в разное время - общий вид мемориала и его фрагментов (1968 г. - черно-белые и 2011 г. - цветные фото). Из надписи на одной из плит хорошо видно, с кем можно было посоветоваться )).

----------


## Mig

С помощью коллег с братского форума  https://vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/4/0.htm  удалось установить, кто изображен на монументе.
Это ГСС капитан Гультяев Григорий Капитонович:  Гультяев Григорий Капитонович - военный летчик Герой Советского Союза - Красные соколы. Русские авиаторы летчики-асы 1914-1953
А вот фото ГСС Гультяева, сделанное известным фотографом Натальей Боде: https://topwar.ru/30305-natalya-bode-prodolzhenie.html
которое легло в основу изображения на новом монументе в Кубинке.

----------


## Avia M

> в Кубинке доступа к "телу" МИГ-25Р (быв. б\н 28, ныне 25) так и нет? Все за забором?


За забором, причём охраняемым. Территория АРЗ. 
P.S. Обещанные фото ожидаются.

----------


## Avia M

Однажды вечером...

----------


## Avia M

В Липецком авиацентре ВКС прошли полеты с дозаправкой в воздухе на новейших самолетах оперативно-тактической авиации, сообщили в Министерстве обороны Российской Федерации.
«Впервые на многоцелевых истребителях Су-30СМ этот вид подготовки отработали экипажи авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Русские Витязи"

https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/co...62244-3627.htm

----------


## Avia M

"Новый облик"...

----------


## GK21

Это крайний вариант?)). Как бы не усердствовали "дизайнеры", но старый облик, однако, был краше.

----------


## Avia M

> Это крайний вариант?)).


Поговаривают, что в верхах руководства ВКС, грядут кадровые перестановки. Посему, возможно продолжение... :Confused:  
Прежний облик - 25 лет, традиции и узнаваемость.

----------


## Mig

> Поговаривают, что в верхах руководства ВКС, грядут кадровые перестановки. Посему, возможно продолжение... 
> Прежний облик - 25 лет, традиции и узнаваемость.


"Главнокомандующий российских Воздушно-космических сил Виктор Бондарев подал документы на пост сенатора от Кировской области. Об этом сообщает *«**Коммерсантъ»** с**о ссылкой на источник в правительстве**региона..." - К чему бы это? Бондарев готовит запасной аэродром???

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/2017/07/25/n_10350422.shtml

*

----------


## Avia M

Отныне в "подвешенном" состоянии...

----------


## GK21

Сдвижную часть фонаря удалось найти "родную", или пришлось чем-то ее заменить?

----------


## Avia M

> Сдвижную часть фонаря удалось найти "родную", или пришлось чем-то ее заменить?


"Родную" заполучить не удалось. Нашлось похожее "стекло", пришлось его несколько раздать по ширине. Далее сделаны "лекала" переплёта с Саваслейской машины (готовилась для "Патриота"). Затем примитивно, на заклёпки.
Было желание прорисовать краской стык по контуру, но вероятно смысла нет...
Надо "поколдовать" с антенной по пр. борту.

----------


## GK21

> "Родную" заполучить не удалось. Нашлось похожее "стекло", пришлось его несколько раздать по ширине. Далее сделаны "лекала" переплёта с Саваслейской машины (готовилась для "Патриота"). Затем примитивно, на заклёпки.
> Было желание прорисовать краской стык по контуру, но вероятно смысла нет...
> Надо "поколдовать" с антенной по пр. борту.


Спасибо за информацию! На этом МиГ-19П на площадке музея ВВС МВО изначально уже отсутствовала штатная сдвижная часть фонаря (она была уппощенная - видимо, также самодельная,  просто гнутая из оргстекла; см. фото ориентировочно 1986 г.). Бортовые номера на МиГ-19С в 1961 г. в  тогдашней 3-й АЭ 234-го ИАП, участвовавшей в параде, были "30-е" и "40-е", на парадных машинах - желтые с белой окантовкой.  Ну теперь уж, видимо, что-то переделывать уже поздно)).

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо за информацию!


И Вам соответственно!
Во время смывки, пытались разглядеть прежние б/н, но далее №100 история отсутствовала. Вероятно перед постановкой в музей, тщательно зачистили и покрасили.

----------


## GK21

Стоящий рядом* МиГ-21ПФС,* на котором воспроизведена окраска  одного из* МиГ-ФЛ 2-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП* на воздушном параде  1967 г., был покрашен перед установкой на эту аэродромную ретро-линейку в соответствии с оригинальной исторической схемой. Спустя некоторое время гаргрот и нижняя часть были, к сожалению,  перекрашены в темно-серый цвет. С чем было связано такое решение? Понимаю, что все эти восстановительные работы связаны с большими затратами времени и всевозможных материальных ресурсов, но нет ли у реставраторов планов вернуть гаргроту и нижней части самолета вид "натурального" металла?

----------


## Avia M

> ... нет ли у реставраторов планов вернуть гаргроту и нижней части самолета вид "натурального" металла?


Ранее упоминал, что назвать проведённые работы реставрацией, я бы не решился. Реставрация - гораздо более "глубокий" и педантичный процесс.
В данном конкретном случае, было необходимо спасти машины от неминуемого краха...
Времени  и ресурсов минимум. МиГ-19 пострадал более всех, возникал вопрос об утилизации. 
Решение о схеме окраски, принималось на уровне командования части и имеющихся возможностей. В наст. время прорабатывается вопрос о перекраске МиГ-23 и Су-7.
По Вашему замечанию, попробую прояснить ситуацию...

----------


## GK21

> Ранее упоминал, что назвать проведённые работы реставрацией, я бы не решился. Реставрация - гораздо более "глубокий" и педантичный процесс.
> В данном конкретном случае, было необходимо спасти машины от неминуемого краха...
> Времени  и ресурсов минимум. МиГ-19 пострадал более всех, возникал вопрос об утилизации. 
> Решение о схеме окраски, принималось на уровне командования части и имеющихся возможностей. В наст. время прорабатывается вопрос о перекраске МиГ-23 и Су-7.
> По Вашему замечанию, попробую прояснить ситуацию...



Спасибо Вам за ответ. Хорошо помню, как выглядел музей в начальный период его существования.  Тогда он находился в заботливых руках актива ветеранов Кубинки, которым история гарнизона была не безразлична, и при непосредственном  участии и помощи  которых он, собственно,  создавался... 
Благодарен всем участникам нынешнего восстановительного процесса (как бы он не назывался), усилиями которых удалось сохранить  остатки авиатехники с открытой стоянки музея, доведенной за годы безвременья почти до полной деструкции.

----------


## OKA

> "Новый облик"...


Вот непонятно, почему пресловутую "бибиси" на ВКС не переделать))

----------


## Avia M

> Вот непонятно, почему пресловутую "бибиси" на ВКС не переделать))


Такова структура ВКС, ВВС в составе.

----------


## OKA

> Такова структура ВКС, ВВС в составе.


Воздушно-космические силы : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Эт да... И всё-таки))

----------


## Avia M

> Эт да... И всё-таки))


И всё-таки... на данной площадке проводился "миниобмен" мнениями, "ВВС" ("бибиси" по Вашему  :Smile: ) явный фаворит. 
Кст., о чём свидетельствует подзаголовок в названии сего портала...

----------


## OKA

> И всё-таки... на данной площадке проводился "миниобмен" мнениями, "ВВС" ("бибиси" по Вашему ) явный фаворит. 
> Кст., о чём свидетельствует подзаголовок в названии сего портала...


Ну если рег. номера начинаются с англ. транслитерации RF, то логично видится известный брэнд англ. телерадиовещательной корпорации)))

ВэВээС не видится сразу)) ВКС - не имеет такого эффекта. А название портала Air Force.ru , и бибисями не видится в переводе  :Biggrin: 

В общем , дело субъективное.

----------


## Avia M

> А название портала Air Force.ru


Читаем ниже - ВВС России: люди...

В общем , дело субъективное. Во всяком случае в Кубинке читают как ВВС... :Smile: 
Засим предлагаю завершить прения.

----------


## OKA

> ...Засим предлагаю завершить прения.


Да.

Просто привлекли внимание некие неуклюжие моменты по окраске и надписям ))

Авиабаза Кубинка

----------


## Avia M

"Труба"... :Smile: 
Взгляд в МиГ-19 перед установкой заглушек (на заклёпки).

----------


## GK21

А вот "дыра" в другой "трубе", установленной в 1975 г. в авиагарнизоне Кубинка на площади рядом с ГДО - совсем рядом с открытой площадкой того самого бывшего музея ВВС МВО и в непосредственной близости от охраняемого КПП. 
Примерно вот с такой дыры и начиналось постепенное раскурочивание самолетов на музейной стоянке в 90-х годах. 
До этого известного многим *МиГ-21ФЛ (бывший б/н "57")* пока не добрались вплотную, полагаю, только потому, что расположен он на постаменте относительно высоко. Тем не менее, начало пололожено - одна панель уже снята, а  вторая рядом - почти... Над "дырой"   какой-то   заботливый "авиалюбитель"  оставил автограф "Саша".
История эта длится уже с 2009 г. Несколько раз обращался к руководству ЦПАТ, а также пытался обратить внимание на это дело Совета ветеранов гарнизона, чтобы как-то посодействовать в устранении "дефекта", пока еще не поздно, но пока вроде бы ничего не изменилось. 
Нужны кусок дюраля по размерам, или хотя бы нержавейки, и несколько саморезов, ну и, конечно, желание сохранить памятник. Иначе рано или поздно дело окончится вот такой же "трубой", которая показана в посте выше )).

----------


## Avia M

> А вот "дыра" в другой "трубе", установленной в 1975 г.


Понятно, намёк понял... :Smile:  Полагаю данную "дыру" прикроем.
На 19-ом выглядит так...

----------


## GK21

Заранее Вам признателен, если удастся это осуществить )). 
Панель снята как раз в самом уязвимом месте опоры.

----------


## Avia M

Наблюдаем "Зеркало"...

Запечатлел Манин Александр.

----------


## GK21

Редкое фото, однако.

----------


## Avia M

"Хлопает"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Эволюция"... :Confused:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> "Эволюция"...


Скорее, регресс... Ну или эволюция идиотизма.

----------


## Avia M

> Заранее Вам признателен, если удастся это осуществить )). 
> Панель снята как раз в самом уязвимом месте опоры.


Осмелюсь доложить, удалось.
К сожалению, краски соотв. не нашлось (даже в ТЭЧ). Посему позже подкрасим.
Кст., панель похоже была выломана, так как осталась часть крепежа...

----------


## Avia M

> В наст. время прорабатывается вопрос о перекраске МиГ-23 и Су-7.


"Проработался"...

----------


## Avia M

Восторженные зрители расходятся...

----------


## GK21

> Осмелюсь доложить, удалось.
> К сожалению, краски соотв. не нашлось (даже в ТЭЧ). Посему позже подкрасим.
> Кст., панель похоже была выломана, так как осталась часть крепежа...


Большое Вам спасибо, Avia M, за такую оперативную работу! Ну, а покраска - дело не первой важности. Главное, что у памятника появилась возможность простоять подольше (на радость тем, для кого этот самолёт особенно дорог, как ПАМЯТЬ, и представляет, поэтому особую ценность).

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Проработался"...


Местных художников из Дома Пионеров  привлекали?

----------


## Avia M

В "Стрижах" служат ребята с юмором, "дунули" слегка на телевизионщиков... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

За тенью... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Сопла "начищены"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Приветствие!

----------


## Avia M

"Чёрное и белое".

----------


## Avia M

Осеннее...

----------


## Avia M

В году ушедшем.

----------


## Avia M

Динамика (аэро)... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Законсервированные"... :Smile:  

Всех с Праздником!

----------


## Гравилётчик

Армия-2017. МиГ-35 пилотирует лётчик-испытатель Михаил Шило.

***

----------


## Гравилётчик

***

***

***

***

***

***

***

----------


## Avia M

Поздравляем "Русских Витязей" с Днём рождения!

----------


## Avia M

К юбилею...

----------


## Avia M

> Зрители-любители... Вложение 71546Вложение 71547Вложение 71548


Видео (с опозданием)... :Confused: 

https://youtu.be/E7Dvf92wLtI?list=PL...UZ-3LDGOOym3Y0

----------


## Avia M

"Демонстрация"! :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Фотозарисовки.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Видео (с опозданием)...
> 
> https://youtu.be/E7Dvf92wLtI?list=PL...UZ-3LDGOOym3Y0


Мурашки по коже от прохода Су-27 в одном строю с Ми-28. Непередаваемо.

----------


## Avia M

> Мурашки по коже от прохода Су-27 в одном строю с Ми-28. Непередаваемо.


Полагаю, будет возможность сравнить с 30СМ...

----------


## Avia M

> К юбилею...

----------


## Avia M

> К юбилею...


Предлагается видео...

https://youtu.be/dKCLYhNF1IE?list=PL...UZ-3LDGOOym3Y0

----------


## Avia M

> "Цветочная церемония"...Вложение 79057


"Телепортировались" в Пушкин...

"Серьёзный" подход к делу, на приведённом ресурсе. :Confused:  http://миамир.рф/obschestvo/22834

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Телепортировались" в Пушкин..


Год назад.

----------


## Avia M

> Год назад.


Два года. Авиабаза Кубинка 
И снова машины с "Армии 2016" в Пушкине 2017...

----------


## Avia M

Давление в пневматиках постоянно стремится к нулю. Принятое решение вывесить машину, на днях реализовано. 
Выглядит так - 
"Нарисовалась" новая озабоченность -  Интересно, каким образом стекло удалилось? :Confused:

----------


## GK21

> Давление в пневматиках постоянно стремится к нулю. Принятое решение вывесить машину, на днях реализовано. 
> Выглядит так - 
> "Нарисовалась" новая озабоченность -  Интересно, каким образом стекло удалилось?


Неужели и на аэродромной площадке вандалы достали этот самолёт после реставрации?

----------


## Fencer

> Неужели и на аэродромной площадке вандалы достали этот самолёт после реставрации?


Тут не вандалы - похоже "Уходя с аэродрома - прихвати с собой для дома"...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Выглядит так - 
> "Нарисовалась" новая озабоченность - Вложение 86573 Интересно, каким образом стекло удалилось?


Стекло никто и не восстанавливал! Только покрасили! У нас почему то слово РЕСТАВРАЦИЯ имеет совсем другое значение!

----------


## GK21

> Стекло никто и не восстанавливал! Только покрасили! У нас почему то слово РЕСТАВРАЦИЯ имеет совсем другое значение!


Да нет, почему же. Стекло было восстановлено и до недавних пор оно было на месте. За это время самолет уже дважды перекрашивали.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Стекло было восстановлено и до недавних пор оно было на месте.


Ссылочку на фото с целым стеклом дайте пожалуйста!

----------


## Avia M

> Стекло никто и не восстанавливал!


С натяжкой, но "восстанавливали". Сейчас отсутствует, сразу бросается в глаза...

----------


## GK21

> Ссылочку на фото с целым стеклом дайте пожалуйста!



Фото этого самолета в сети достаточно много. Вот несколько моих собственноручных 2015 и 2016 гг. ))

----------


## Avia M

> Неужели и на аэродромной площадке вандалы достали этот самолёт после реставрации?


По поводу вандализма проводится проверка, стекло восстановим к "Форуму".

----------


## FLOGGER

А оно, случайно, не внутрь провалилось?

----------


## FLOGGER

> За это время самолет уже дважды перекрашивали.


И все равно покрасили неправильно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фото этого самолета в сети достаточно много. Вот несколько моих собственноручных 2015 и 2016 гг. ))


А почему фото подписано ПФС? Мне кажется, что это ФЛ.

----------


## Антон

> По поводу вандализма проводится проверка, стекло восстановим к "Форуму".


А как его разбили если он на закрытой территории стоит? Во время ДОДа?

----------


## Avia M

> покрасили неправильно


Правильно, что покрасили. Благодаря чему, машина выставлена на обозрение. Можно даже потрогать...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот несколько моих собственноручных 2015 и 2016 гг. ))


Спасибо! Но судя по этим снимкам создается впечатление, что стекло было просто приклеено сверху на рамку фонаря. Возможно даже двухсторонним скотчем, который со временем отвалился вместе со стеклом, и никто его не разбивал!

----------


## RA3DCS

> А почему фото подписано ПФС? Мне кажется, что это ФЛ.


Да нет Валера это ПФМ/ПФС!

----------


## GK21

Это изделие "94" , которое можно называть поздним ПФС-м , или ранним ПФМ-ом К сожалению, нет сейчас под рукой других фото, на которых хорошо видны обтекатели тяг приводов закрылков. В своё время специально обращался на форуме "Альбатрос аэро" к реставраторам, которые по инициативе командования части решили воспроизвести на этом самолёте окраску одного из МиГ-21ФЛ , участвовавшего на параде 1967 г. в Домодедово, чтобы хотя бы на табличке перед экспонатом все-таки указали,правды ради, правильное название модификации, но таблички так и не появилось.
Изначально гаргрот и низ были покрашены серебрянкой, имитируя натуральный металл оригинала, но потом по каким-то причинам их перекрасили в этот непонятный серый )). Начертание б/н и цвет его окантовки также хорошо известны.

Мне также показалось, что легкое оргстекло, удерживаемое на легкой металлической рамке, просто провалилось внутрь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Правильно, что покрасили. Благодаря чему, машина выставлена на обозрение. Можно даже потрогать...


А, я и не говорил, что красить не надо было. Но, если бы покрасили правильно, что, то нельзя было бы выставить "на обозрение" и потрогать? 
Я вообще не понимаю, у нас что, есть где-то установка, что для музеев и пр. надо красить неправильно? У нас покрасить самолет правильно не умеют или не хотят? Только не надо рассказывать, что это "дорогое удовольствие".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Изначально гаргрот и низ были покрашены серебрянкой, имитируя натуральный металл оригинала


Мне представляется, что гаргрот был окрашен белой краской, а низ оставался в своем родном виде. т. е., его не красили. 
Неужели у вас нет хороших, хотя бы черно-белых фото этих машин в парадной окраске? Вы же столько времени посвятили этому полку!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да нет Валера это ПФМ/ПФС!


Все, Саша, теперь я вижу по этому снимку, что это ПФС. Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне также показалось, что легкое оргстекло, удерживаемое на легкой металлической рамке, просто провалилось внутрь.


Под фонарем в своей металлической рамке находится 40 мм. бронестекло. Ничего туда не проваливалось!

----------


## GK21

> Мне представляется, что гаргрот был окрашен белой краской, а низ оставался в своем родном виде. т. е., его не красили. 
> Неужели у вас нет хороших, хотя бы черно-белых фото этих машин в парадной окраске? Вы же столько времени посвятили этому полку!


Есть, разумеется, и фото, и цветная кинохроника, написаны пара иллюстрированных книг и ряд статей  в электронном и печатном виде, которые вручались в том числе и командованию части в надежде, что приводимая в них информация прикладного характера будет использоваться по назначению. Существуют также и воспоминания ветеранов, имеющих отношение к покраске парадных машин в Кубинке. Но, дело в том, что среди начальства нет пока, вероятно,  таких товарищей, которые  бы относились к вопросам покраски   исторической авиатехники с таким же пристрастием моделиста-копииста :)).  

Вот пара ссылок на такие материалы:
http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...75bbebf435.pdf
Интернет-аэроклуб пилотажной группы "Стрижи" 2002-2018 - МиГ-21ФЛ 234-го ГИАП: известный и незнакомый

----------


## GK21

> Под фонарем в своей металлической рамке находится 40 мм. бронестекло. Ничего туда не проваливалось!


Разумеется, я не принял штатное бронестекло за провалившуюся внутрь новую деталь  ))

----------


## Avia M

> просто провалилось внутрь.


Не провалилось...
Однако, как тема "оживилась". :Smile: 
Попутно. Для правильной замены, необходимо данные винты выкрутить?

----------


## Avia M

> Только не надо рассказывать...


В планы не входит - нет смысла.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Разумеется, я не принял штатное бронестекло за провалившуюся внутрь новую деталь  ))


А что же Вы приняли за новую деталь?

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот это фото еще раз доказывает, что новое стекло было "приляпано" сверху.

----------


## FLOGGER

*GK21* , большое спасибо. Прочитал. Но, честно говоря, хотелось бы увидеть фотографии самолетов другие: на аэродроме, например. Какие-то новые. Неужели ни у кого нет, никто не снимал? Вы же столько общались с ветеранами! А это все я видел, да и качество снимков - сами понимаете... Да, и то, о чем мы говорим - это не пристрастия моделиста-копииста. Это просто желание, чтобы  восстанавливали то, что было, без халтуры. Особенно такой, которая просто уродует. И не в начальстве, я думаю, тут дело, а в привычке делать все тяп-ляп, лишь бы сделать. Я вообще не понимаю, что мешает восстанавливать даже не историческую (дело не в истории, не так много лет прошло), а просто оригинальную окраску, в нашем случае, самолета? Что или кто не дал? 
P.S. Что-то разошелся я... Обидеть никого не хотел, если кого-то задел - извиняюсь. Просто накипело уже.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В планы не входит - нет смысла.


Слава богу. А по существу ответа нет?

----------


## GK21

> Не провалилось...
> Однако, как тема "оживилась".:smile:
> Попутно. Для правильной замены, необходимо данные винты выкрутить?


Ну тогда, стало быть, отпало в противоположном направлении )) 
Судя по всему, в проеме видны зажатые в обечайке "корневые" остатки штатного лобового стекла, выламонного ещё на стоянке музея ВВС МВО, а новое было сделано уже накладным?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Попутно. Для правильной замены, необходимо данные винты выкрутить?


Да конечно! Только сделать это будет совсем не просто. Как вариант удалить остатки штатного стекла и капроновые ленты. Вырезать новое стекло по внутреннему  размеру рамки, поместить его внутрь и залить зазоры герметикой.

----------


## FLOGGER

Стекло-то "в оригинале"ставится изнутри, а отсюда и все остальное. Но это если по-нормальному. А так можно и лобзиком из оргстекла выпилить и снаружи вклеить. Чтоб недорого было. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это просто желание, чтобы  восстанавливали то, что было, без халтуры. Особенно такой, которая просто уродует.


Золотые слова Валера!

----------


## GK21

> *GK21* , большое спасибо. Прочитал. Но, честно говоря, хотелось бы увидеть фотографии самолетов другие: на аэродроме, например. Какие-то новые. Неужели ни у кого нет, никто не снимал? Вы же столько общались с ветеранами! А это все я видел, да и качество снимков - сами понимаете... Да, и то, о чем мы говорим - это не пристрастия моделиста-копииста. Это просто желание, чтобы  восстанавливали то, что было, без халтуры. Особенно такой, которая просто уродует. И не в начальстве, я думаю, тут дело, а в привычке делать все тяп-ляп, лишь бы сделать. Я вообще не понимаю, что мешает восстанавливать даже не историческую (дело не в истории, не так много лет прошло), а просто оригинальную окраску, в нашем случае, самолета? Что или кто не дал? 
> P.S. Что-то разошелся я... Обидеть никого не хотел, если кого-то задел - извиняюсь. Просто накипело уже.


Представьте себе, фото авиатехники, особенно на аэродроме, по 50-60-м годам, практически нет. Штатные фотографы (Омельчук, Куняев, Лебедев, Товстуха и др.) посещали Кубинку по " квоте" не часто и снимали то , что было позволено, а любительские фото делать было в те времена не принято. Поэтому, практически все , что удалось найти, было использовано в книге.
Возможности нынешних реставраторов, к сожалению, ограничены имеющимися в их распоряжении материалами.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возможности нынешних реставраторов, к сожалению, ограничены имеющимися в их распоряжении материалами.


Стандартная "отмазка"! Чего не хватало реставраторам, чтобы сделать нормальное стекло?
Чего не хватало Валера уже сказал выше!

----------


## Avia M

> А по существу?


"По существу" см. пост 579 и 587.

----------


## Avia M

> Стандартная "отмазка"! Чего не хватало реставраторам, чтобы сделать нормальное стекло?
> Чего не хватало Валера уже сказал выше!


Уважаемые господа! Спасибо за сочувствие и помощь.
Повторюсь, реставрации данных машин по существу не проводилось. При желании, встретимся на "Форуме", расскажу объективно "чего не хватало" без "отмазок". Стекло сделаем нормальное, Валере понравится...
P.S. Имею желание "восстановить" недостающие щитки на основных опорах МиГ-19. Принимаю подсказки. Всем удачи.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемые господа! Спасибо за сочувствие и помощь.


Помощи от нас Вам пока еще никакой не было, только критика. А критиковать ведь всегда проще!

----------


## Avia M

> Помощи от нас Вам пока еще никакой не было, только критика. А критиковать ведь всегда проще!


Спасибо!
Кст., "реставрация" МиГ-21 проводилась без моего участия. Критические замечания передам по адресу.

Фотография "как это было"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> недостающие щитки на основных опорах МиГ-19. Принимаю подсказки.


Может, есть смысл списаться с каким-либо музеем из Болгарии, Чехии или Польши? У них 19-е летали, я думаю, дольше, чем у нас. Это у нас все уже уничтожено, а у них, может, что-то сохранилось?
А куда делись 19-е с Ходынки? Их там две штуки было, вроде (СВ и П). Может оттуда снять?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотография "как это было"...


Cильно, ничего не скажешь. Я прям, слезу пустил. А бочки рядом - это не с краской, случайно? Красили-то, кистью, видать. Старались!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Представьте себе, фото авиатехники, особенно на аэродроме, по 50-60-м годам, практически нет, любительские фото делать было в те времена не принято.


Да я все понимаю, но надеялся, что у летчиков или техников что-то, все же, найдется.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cильно, ничего не скажешь.


Ребята на самом деле старались! А что так получилось это уже совсем другая история.
Я слышал, что после того как этот покрас посмотрел министр обороны перекрашивали уже на 121 АРЗ.

----------


## AndyK

> Ребята на самом деле старались! А что так получилось это уже совсем другая история.


Саш, без обид, а что толку от этого старания? Что мешало покрасить с-т сразу аутентично? Отсутствие красок нужных цветов? Серая же была - почему нельзя было покрасить с-т целиком в серый и не было никаких проблем с исторической достоверностью! К чему нужно было "колхозить" этот дикий камуфляж? 




> Я слышал, что после того как этот покрас посмотрел министр обороны перекрашивали уже на 121 АРЗ.


И слава Богу! Это ж издевательство какое-то над с-том было...

----------


## Avia M

> это уже совсем другая история.


Именно так! Без слёз и колхозов.
Перекрашивали (на 121-ом) машины для "Патриота". Изначально был приказ "своими силами", результат известен. Далее сторонними, за вознаграждение (размер публиковался на форуме).
P.S. Рангом пониже министра.

----------


## GK21

> Может, есть смысл списаться с каким-либо музеем из Болгарии, Чехии или Польши? У них 19-е летали, я думаю, дольше, чем у нас. Это у нас все уже уничтожено, а у них, может, что-то сохранилось?
> А куда делись 19-е с Ходынки? Их там две штуки было, вроде (СВ и П). Может оттуда снять?


Хорошо сохранившиеся МиГ-19 имеются на музейной стоянке в Патриоте, а также в музее Задорожного, куда он попал с Ходынки и недавно был восстановлен (МиГ-19СВ, 0615337). Кстати, авиатехника в Патриоте,  имеющая  камуфляж, покрашена очень аккуратно и достоверно. По крайней мере, впечатление остаётся такое, что все делалось с использованием реальных цветовых схем.

----------


## GK21

> Да я все понимаю, но надеялся, что у летчиков или техников что-то, все же, найдется.


У всех ветеранов Кубинки периода 50-х - 80-х годов, которые приняли участие в проекте, удалось найти 3 оригинальных фото МиГ-21 на стоянке... Все остальное - это фото экипажей на фоне фрагментов самолётов.

----------


## Avia M

> все делалось с использованием реальных цветовых схем.


Мнение - "Забавный камуфляж вышел.По ходу на 121 арз нет цветов для Су-27 - покрасили цветами для Миг-29 и нижним светлоголубым от Су-25 )))"

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-204/

----------


## GK21

> Мнение - "Забавный камуфляж вышел.По ходу на 121 арз нет цветов для Су-27 - покрасили цветами для Миг-29 и нижним светлоголубым от Су-25 )))"
> 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-204/


Согласен. Не лучший образчик для подражания... Там есть и другие Су-27, на которых пятна  темно-голубого цвета заменили на зелено-серые от МиГ-29. По инерции мышления, так сказать, в данной теме  имел в виду вот эти машины из Патриота, которые по схеме камуфляжа и цветовой палитре напомнили МиГ-23МЛА, МС и УБ из Кубинки конца 70-х )):

----------


## AndyK

> Мнение - "Забавный камуфляж вышел.По ходу на 121 арз нет цветов для Су-27 - покрасили цветами для Миг-29 и нижним светлоголубым от Су-25 )))"
> http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...iya-serii-204/


Впоследствии данное предположение нашло подтверждение. Кстати, крымские Су-27 покрасили в эти же цвета по той же причине.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Коллеги, наткнулся в свое время вот на эту страничку:
https://ik.livejournal.com/194527.html
Но что-то кроме нее, про эту базу ОКБ Яковлева ничего не нахожу. А "экпонаты" там достаточно интересные...
Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь про нее?

----------


## AndyK

> в данной теме  имел в виду вот эти машины из Патриота, которые по схеме камуфляжа и цветовой палитре напомнили МиГ-23МЛА, МС и УБ из Кубинки конца 70-х )):


Эти покрашены "правильными" эмалями и цветами  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> Но что-то кроме нее, про эту базу ОКБ Яковлева ничего не нахожу. А "экпонаты" там достаточно интересные...


Вроде не было ничего у Яковлевцев в Кубинке...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Вроде не было ничего у Яковлевцев в Кубинке...


Вот мне и интересно. Вполне было бы логично, что это все в Жуковском, в недалеко от руин "Скорости", но автор снимков говорит что именно Кубинка...
Хотя еще вот тут ссылаются на базу в Кубинке:
http://www.k2x2.info/transport_i_avi..._01_02/p35.php

----------


## Red307

> Вот мне и интересно. Вполне было бы логично, что это все в Жуковском, в недалеко от руин "Скорости", но автор снимков говорит что именно Кубинка...
> Хотя еще вот тут ссылаются на базу в Кубинке:
> В полет спустя… 45 лет! / Взлет 2008 01-02


Работал длительное время на территории ЛИИ. Не припомню такого вокруг яковлевской базы. В ЛИИ обычно самолёты в лесу не бросают, там много пустых площадок, куда хлам складывать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> авиатехника в Патриоте,  имеющая  камуфляж, покрашена очень аккуратно и достоверно. По крайней мере, впечатление остаётся такое, что все делалось с использованием реальных цветовых схем.


Если это про эти 2 23-их, МЛД и УБ, то согласен, они выглядят хорошо, во всяком случае, на фото.
P.S. Значит, все же, можно красить правильно?!

----------


## FLOGGER

> В полет спустя… 45 лет! / Взлет 2008 01-02


А где, кстати, ныне этот ЯК? Что-то не слышал я про "продолжение банкета"...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А где, кстати, ныне этот ЯК? Что-то не слышал я про "продолжение банкета"...


Дык:
https://russianplanes.net/search.php...D0%AF%D0%BA-30
https://russianplanes.net/search.php...D0%AF%D0%BA-32

----------


## FLOGGER

Дык!  Дык я не про фотографии спрашиваю, я спрашиваю, где находится этот самолет? он жив, летает и до сих пор? Кто на нем летает? Если с ним все в порядке и он благополучно летает - я очень рад за него! А известно, есть ли у него какие-то ограничения по скорости, высоте, перегрузке, связанные с возрастом самолета? Все же 45 лет машина простояла, это не шутки.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Дык!  Дык я не про фотографии спрашиваю, я спрашиваю, где находится этот самолет? он жив, летает и до сих пор? Кто на нем летает? Если с ним все в порядке и он благополучно летает - я очень рад за него! А известно, есть ли у него какие-то ограничения по скорости, высоте, перегрузке, связанные с возрастом самолета? Все же 45 лет машина простояла, это не шутки.


Судя по датам снимков, в прошлом году летали. Кирин и Лебедев писали, что летают по текущему состоянию, испытания на прочностных прототипах закончено не было, из-за этого ресурс не установлен.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Судя по датам снимков, в прошлом году летали


Ну конечно я видел даты снимков, ясное дело. А в чьем ведении находятся эти аппараты? Владелец - частное лицо или организация?

----------


## Avia M

> Кто-нибудь знает что-нибудь про нее?


Такая "база" имела место быть. Неск. машин забрали в музей.
Сейчас там МиГовцы.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Такая "база" имела место быть. Неск. машин забрали в музей.
> Сейчас там МиГовцы.


Это те постройки, что у западного торца полосы? А известно, что стало с теми самыми корпусами Як-36 и 38?

----------


## Avia M

> Это те постройки, что у западного торца полосы? А известно, что стало с теми самыми корпусами Як-36 и 38?


Именно так. Поправочка - МиГ соседствует. О корпусах мне неведомо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Такая "база" имела место быть. Неск. машин забрали в музей.


К Задорожному?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А известно, что стало с теми самыми корпусами Як-36 и 38?


Я эти фото в Сети видел довольно давно - года, думаю, три назад. Так что эти ф-жи, думаю, там же и валяются и продолжают гнить. Хотя и очень жаль. На ЯК-36 я бы с интересом посмотрел.

----------


## Avia M

> К Задорожному?


Да, по моим данным. С данной площадки ранее машины выставляли на показы. У соседей тоже на хозяйстве были "интересности".
Ныне уныло.

----------


## GK21

У Задорожного 2 экземпляра Як-38. Один из них, покрашенный в серый цвет, стоит на пъедестале недалеко от входа. Второй (Як-38М), который появился позже, был получен с Ходынки в поврежденном виде в 2011 году, восстановлен. Самолёт было решено оставить в натуральном металле. Смотрится очень хорошо.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> У Задорожного 2 экземпляра Як-38. Один из них, покрашенный в серый цвет, стоит на пъедестале недалеко от входа. Второй (Як-38М), который появился позже, был получен с Ходынки в поврежденном виде в 2011 году, восстановлен. Самолёт было решено оставить в натуральном металле. Смотрится очень хорошо.


Первый - Як-36М, второй - обычный Як-38. "эМок"  в столичных окрестностях сейчас нет. Был один борт, первоначально стоял на территории ВЧ в Орехово-Борисово, потом несколько лет памятником в Балашихе. Где сейчас - точно не известно, последний раз его видели разобранным в Астафьево. Возможно, что в Ейске, там гугловских картах на ВПП видно что-то очень похожее на Як.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Первый - Як-36М, второй - обычный Як-38.


Совершенно верно, так и есть. ЯК-38М на Ходынке не было.
А вот то, что ЯК-38 у Задорожного оставили в "натурметалле" - меня лично это очень радует, очень хочется его увидеть и поснимать. Это должно быть интересно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Мне вот интересно почему на Патриоте с МиГ-23-27М поснимали все пилоны?
Ведь всё-таки боевая машина не голубь мира! Или это у нас такая процедура демилитаризации?

----------


## GK21

> Первый - Як-36М, второй - обычный Як-38. "эМок"  в столичных окрестностях сейчас нет. Был один борт, первоначально стоял на территории ВЧ в Орехово-Борисово, потом несколько лет памятником в Балашихе. Где сейчас - точно не известно, последний раз его видели разобранным в Астафьево. Возможно, что в Ейске, там гугловских картах на ВПП видно что-то очень похожее на Як.


А в музее 121-го АРЗ в Кубинке,случайно, не Як-38М стоит?
Из известных мне остальных музеев такая модификация имеется в Музее ВВС Северного флота в Сафоново (1988 г. выпуска; N7977823811109)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> А в музее 121-го АРЗ в Кубинке,случайно, не Як-38М стоит?
> Из известных мне остальных музеев такая модификация имеется в Музее ВВС Северного флота в Сафоново (1988 г. выпуска; N7977823811109)


Нет, в Кубинке обычный 38-й, а вот в Сафоново теперь целых 2 эМки и еще одна в Североморске-3

----------


## Avia M

> Я эти фото в Сети видел довольно давно - года, думаю, три назад. Так что эти ф-жи, думаю, там же и валяются и продолжают гнить. Хотя и очень жаль. На ЯК-36 я бы с интересом посмотрел.


Увы, не валяются. Граждане Узбекистана, плюс УШМ ( в простонародии "болгарка")...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, если никому не надо и не интересно, то, конечно, пусть хоть на цветмет сдадут. Все, глядишь, кому-то польза будет.

----------


## Avia M

> Да конечно! Только сделать это будет совсем не просто.


Не просто, но возможно. На весь крепёж "замахиваться" не стал, потребовалась бы уйма времени, коей по объективным причинам не имею.
Закрепил на четыре пластины. Визуально вполне смотрибельно...
Фонарь сорван с петель, посадить без зазоров не получается к сожалению.

----------


## Avia M

Запомним его таким! 

Отныне...

----------


## L39aero

Мать моя женщина, еще не хватает на хвосте вкс россии. Ну или гусениц)))

----------


## OKA

> Запомним его таким! 
> 
> Отныне...


Видимо маразм с окрасками и номерами стал системным явлением ..

----------


## Avia M

> Видимо маразм с окрасками и номерами стал системным явлением ..


Самому интересен источник вдохновения...

----------


## OKA

> Самому интересен источник вдохновения...


Где-то в кабинетах скучает талантливый художник, или дев-дезигнер  :Biggrin:

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Самому интересен источник вдохновения...


World of tanks

----------


## OKA

Вспоминается на тему))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Запомним его таким! Отныне..


Слова у меня, конечно, есть, но вынужден ограничиться этим: ............................................!!!
P.S. Оба варианта, кстати, одинаково тошнотворны.

----------


## GK21

> Самому интересен источник вдохновения...


"Источник вдохновения" кроется, вероятно, на дне канистры, в которой оставалось немного никому не нужной серо-зеленой краски ))

----------


## Avia M

> "Источник вдохновения" кроется, вероятно, на дне канистры, в которой оставалось немного никому не нужной серо-зеленой краски ))


Возможно. Требует уточнения. Прежний вариант, не выдерживал испытание солнечными лучами, но не критично...

----------


## GK21

> Возможно. Требует уточнения. Прежний вариант, не выдерживал испытание солнечными лучами, но не критично...


Ну что же, остаётся надеяться, что стоящий рядом МиГ-21ПФС выдержит подобное испытание!  От лучей больше всего серебрянка с лаком "помогает", но с ней на аэродроме, видимо, тоже напряжённо )).

----------


## Avia M

> "Источник вдохновения" кроется, вероятно, на дне канистры...



Ан нет. История вышла "детективная". Продолжение последует...

----------


## OKA

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1391172

----------


## Avia M

Такие разные...

----------


## Avia M

> Запомним его таким! Вложение 87621
> 
> Отныне...Вложение 87622


И вновь!...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> И вновь!...


Это уже шизофрения какая-то. Без шуток - они давно закончились...

----------


## Avia M

> Это уже шизофрения какая-то. Без шуток - они давно закончились...


Пожалуйста, давайте без "медицины" обойдёмся в оценках. Выше сообщал, что история получилась с продолжением. "Виновники переполоха", всё исправили тчк
Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> И вновь!...


В честь совместных учений ?  ))

----------


## Avia M

> В честь совместных учений ?  ))


Да нет, охарактеризовал бы - "к истокам"... :Smile:

----------


## GK21

> Да нет, охарактеризовал бы - "к истокам"...


Поскольку цветовая гамма "истоков" - парадной окраски самолётов 234-го "пилотажного" полка на параде в Тушино 1961 года почти выдержана, то, наверное, логично было бы сохранить на этой машине один из исторических б/н МиГ-19С 3-й эскадрильи из состава летавших на параде "ромба" В.М. Фокина (б/н "40"), или летавшего там же одиночно майора В.Н. Швецова (б/н "42"). Тем более , что на стоящем рядом МиГ-21ПФС, сохранен , правда в несколько ином начертании, реальный б/н МиГ-21ФЛ ("54"), на котором в 1967 году на параде в Домодедово летал правым ведомым в "ромбе" капитан Ю.В. Галкин (2-я эскадрилья). Все "пилотажные" самолеты полка на время проведения парада были окрашены по одной схеме. Бортовые номера на МиГ-17 и МиГ-19С  были желтыми с белой окантовкой(голыбыми с чёрной окантовкой они были только в "строю"). После парадов краска смывалась с восстановлением первоначальной строевой окраски.
Собственно, информация эта неоднократно "озвучивалась" и в двух книгах по истории полка и в ряде статей, опубликованных в инете и в авиационной печати. Номера и особенности окраски самолётов полка , в том числе и всех парадных с фамилиями лётчиков и номерами эскадрилий можно найти в приложениях одной из книг (80 наименований), а во второй книге почти треть этого списка была отрисована в виде боковиков и проекций во время совместной работы с художником. Поэтому, казалось, бы для сохранения исторической достоверности информации достаточно, но по каким-то причинам реставраторы не пользуются ей в полной мере)).
Что касается конкретного б/н парадного МиГ-19С образца 1961 года, то, наверное, более всего заслуживает внимания борт "42" человека-легенды и одного из выдающихся "пилотажников" полка В.Н.Швецова.

P.S. Посмотреть пилотаж этого борта в цвете, как и "ромба" МиГ-19С на знаменитом воздушном параде 1961года можно в документальной киноленте "Могучие крылья". Проходит он рефреном, правда уже в ч/б виде и в заставке к замечательному х/ф Т. Лиозновой "Им покоряется небо" (1963 г). По оценкам коллег Виктора Николаевича Швецова его одиночный пилотаж был всегда отточен до мелочей и потому неповторим. Одна нисходящая "бочка" по вертикали с выводом самолёта у самой земли многого стоит - МиГ-19 это, однако не МиГ-29 )).

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Геннадий, к сожалению, на этот раз не могу согласиться с вами. И вот почему. Ну, скажите, какой смысл на *этой* машине, МИГ-19П, сохранять борт. номер совершенно другого самолета, МИГ-19С?! Только потому, что на самолете с б\н 42 летал Фокин? И уж тем более нелепо будет "впаривать" малосведущим людям, что этот самолет участвовал на параде 61-го года, или что на нем летал Фокин и т. п. Да и внешний вид этого самолета, очень мягко говоря, оставляет желать много лучшего, включая покраску. Это было бы более-менее понятно, если бы это был, хотя бы, МИГ-19С, который когда-то был в этом полку. Да и то, на мой взгляд, *исторический* экспонат - это оригинальный экспонат, что это да, вот именно он! А что мы имеем здесь? Совсем другой самолет, с непотребным внешним видом, нелепой покраской... Не вижу никакого смысла давать ему номер 42. Пусть остается его родной номер, я так думаю.

----------


## GK21

Уважаемый коллега, Ваши доводы, разумеется, мне близки и понятны, поскольку между МиГ-19С и МиГ-19П даже в такой пестрой окраске  сходства немного )). Трудно себе представить, например, что на какой-либо серьезный конкурс авиамоделей-копий (как стендовых, так и летающих) будет представлен образец в окраске, не соответствующей реальному историческому прототипу Там с этим делом строго. Речь в данном случае шла о том, что коли уж предприняты попытки копирования исторической окраски, то "копировать" ее желательно полностью, а не частично. В этом случае для людей знающих и придирчивых можно было бы хотя бы установить рядом с самолетом информационные таблички деликатного содержания, например такого:
"Истребитель МиГ-21ПФС. На этом самолёте воспроизведена окраска МиГ-21ФЛ 2-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП (б/н "54" ), на котором во время проведения воздушного парада в Домодедово 9 июля 1967 г.в составе "ромба" на месте правого ведомого летал капитан Ю.В. Галкин".
"Истребитель МиГ-19П. На этом самолёте воспроизведена окраска МиГ-19С 3-й АЭ 234-го ИАП (б/н "42"), на котором во время проведения воздушного парада в Тушино 9 июля 1961 г. выполнял одиночный пилотаж майор В.Н. Швецов".
Но для этого, разумеется, требуется, чтобы все "номерки" и другие детали стояли на своём месте и соответствовали действительности. Номер "11" к данной парадной окраске МиГ-19С не имеет никакого отношения, поскольку с таким номером в 1961 г. в 234-м полку летал МиГ-17 в 1-й АЭ в строевой окраске.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Геннадий, Ваша мысль о табличках соответствующего содержания, на мой взгляд заслуживает внимания и ее реализация могла бы несколько сгладить недоуменные вопросы малосведущей публики, типа " а чёй-то они такого цвета"? Но согласитесь, что даже "воспроизведенной" эту окраску можно назвать только с большим трудом, особенно 21-й. Поэтому, мне кажется, что логичней, все-таки, было бы довести эти машины до ума (что маловероятно) и покрасить их так, какими они были во время службы, (что еще менее вероятно). Пример таганрогцев показывает, что при желании *можно* довести аппарат до очень приличного состояния! Их БИС выглядит просто отлично, особенно на фоне уродцев из "Патриота". На нем, как Вы знаете, даже кабина сохранена! Вот это пример, достойный подражания!

----------


## FLOGGER

Обращаюсь прежде всего к известным специалистам по истории 234-го полка С. Исаеву и Г. Кузнецову: может ли быть на этом фото изображена стоянка кУбинского полка? Или определить невозможно?

----------


## GK21

> Обращаюсь прежде всего к известным специалистам по истории 234-го полка С. Исаеву и Г. Кузнецову: может ли быть на этом фото изображена стоянка кУбинского полка? Или определить невозможно?


К сожалению, отсутствие каких-либо характерных для Кубинки ориентиров за стоянкой и невозможность определить хотя бы цвет бортовых номеров на этих МиГ-21бис (в силу возможных рефлексов краски) не позволяет это сделать. В моем архиве таких фото нет
Могу, однако, точно сказать, что на стоянке аэродрома в середине и второй половине 70-х годов плиты были шестигранные.))

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за ответ, Геннадий. А, хотя бы, БИСы были с такими б\н, не знаете? И еще вопрос. Не знаете ли вы, почему на некоторых БИСах есть некая крашеная панель вокруг ниши ПНШ? Она была только на некрашеных БИСах и хорошо видна на этом снимке. Она тянется от начала ниши ПНШ до тормозного щитка одинаково с обеих сторон. Кого не спрошу - никто не знает. А интересно. Для чего она была накрашена? Я сначала думал, что там произошло изменение обшивки НЧФ, но это ничем не подтверждается. Значит, она была накрашена. Но зачем? Может, у вас есть кто-то, кто может быть в курсе этой истории?

----------


## Avia M

> Могу, однако, точно сказать, что на стоянке аэродрома в середине и второй половине 70-х годов плиты были шестигранные.))


Дико извиняюсь. что вмешиваюсь. Я всего лишь скромный почитатель данного знакового места. 
В моей подборке имеется такая фотография, позиционированная именно как Кубинка (могу ошибаться). По моему, картинки похожие, даже "стоп-линия" просматривается. 
Кст., шестигранные плиты соседствовали с прямоугольными (возможно в разные годы)...

----------


## L39aero

Серая краска на брюхе некрашенных 21х была связана с висящей пушкой под брюхом.))

----------


## AndyK

> Серая краска на брюхе некрашенных 21х была связана с висящей пушкой под брюхом.))


Я склоняюсь к тому же, т.к. лаковое покрытие не отвечало в достаточной степени требованиям по стойкости к воздействию агрессивных факторов. Вопрос, почему эта "защитная" зона появилась только на "лакированных" поздних БИСах (и как утверждают некоторые товарищи СМТ с малым баком, я пока фото таких не нашел)? Незадолго до того, как с лаковой окраски перешли на полностью серую, тогда как ВПУ на с-те появилась с модификаций М/СМ?

----------


## GK21

> Спасибо за ответ, Геннадий. А, хотя бы, БИСы были с такими б\н, не знаете? И еще вопрос. Не знаете ли вы, почему на некоторых БИСах есть некая крашеная панель вокруг ниши ПНШ? Она была только на некрашеных БИСах и хорошо видна на этом снимке. Она тянется от начала ниши ПНШ до тормозного щитка одинаково с обеих сторон. Кого не спрошу - никто не знает. А интересно. Для чего она была накрашена? Я сначала думал, что там произошло изменение обшивки НЧФ, но это ничем не подтверждается. Значит, она была накрашена. Но зачем? Может, у вас есть кто-то, кто может быть в курсе этой истории?


Были, разумеется, такие номера в 1-АЭ. С 1974 по 1983 год на "бисах" летали все три эскадрильи. После полного переучивания полка в 1985 на МиГ-29 пара самолетов  была передана из 1-АЭ в 4-ю эскадрилью показа ("07"  и "08" голубые ), в которой они пролетали ещё три года. Но они были в светло-серой окраске.
Для меня эта панель до сих пор была одним из идентификационным признаков при визуальном определении МиГ-21бис, поскольку на предыдущих модификациях СМ/МФ/МТ ее не было, не смотря на наличие на них штатного пушечного вооружения. Но я считаю, что она не крашенная, а выполнена из тонированного металла (титан?) , поскольку в отличие от упомянутых модификаций на МиГ-21бис она присутствует и в расшивке в натуре и на чертежах. На фото крашенных самолетов она просто не видна )).
Что касается назначения этой панели, то я вполне согласен с уже озвученной выше версией

----------


## FLOGGER

> я считаю, что она не крашенная, а выполнена из тонированного металла (титан?) , поскольку в отличие от упомянутых модификаций на МиГ-21бис она присутствует и в расшивке в натуре и на чертежах. На фото крашенных самолетов она просто не видна


Геннадий, тогда хотелось бы понять, что означает "выполнена из тонированного металла (титан?)"? Если она "присутствует и в расшивке в натуре", то не могли бы вы поделиться фотографиями этой измененной расшивки? Я просто хочу убедиться для себя, что это именно *изменение обшивки НЧФ БИСа*? Потому что получается, что этот лист "тонированного металла" должен быть наклепан. Но тогда он должен быть виден, будь он хоть 0,5 мм толщины.  Если он не наклепан, значит должен быть стык листов и тогда он тоже должен быть виден и на камуфлированных БИСах - ведь видна же остальная расшивка на камуфлированных машинах. Почему эта не должна быть видна? И, поскольку, мне не удалось увидеть этого *ни на одной фотографии*, я считаю, что это накрашено. Т. е., иначе говоря, нет ни одного доказательства, что эта панель - это именно лист из другого материала (дюраль, титан, сталь - не важно). Чертежи, на которые вы ссылаетесь, я, конечно, видел. В данном случае это не доказательство - В. Климов тоже мог ошибиться, мы не знаем, на что он опирался. Мне просто интересно, почему, зачем это было сделано? На прототипе БИСа эта панель была... Почему она сначала появилась, а потом исчезла?
Насчет того, что это связано с ГШ-23 я не верю: почему тогда на СМ/СМТ такого нет? Да и велика слишком, на мой взгляд, эта панель, если это для защиты от пороховых газов при стрельбе. Хотя, конечно, всяко могло быть...
В общем, Геннадий, если вы точно знаете, что это именно изменение листов обшивки, будьте добры привести какие-то подтверждения этого. Поймите меня правильно: вы можете меня и послать, доказывать вы ничего не обязаны. Но вопрос этот меня интересует очень давно, и, если у вас есть ответ, мне было бы интересно его узнать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Серая краска на брюхе некрашенных 21х была связана с висящей пушкой под брюхом.))


Чушь какая-то. Покажите мне эту "серую краску" на "брюхе" некрашеного СМа, к примеру.

----------


## AndyK

> Но я считаю, что она не крашенная, а выполнена из тонированного металла (титан?) , поскольку в отличие от упомянутых модификаций на МиГ-21бис она присутствует и в расшивке в натуре и на чертежах


В натуре (на реальных с-тах) в этом месте нет никакой расшивки, листы обшивки цельные - это видно на этих фото  и документально зафиксировано в книге по ремонту с-та Миг-21 тип 75  и руководстве по ремонту боевых повреждений МиГ-21 тип 76, 94, 94Р, 98, 15, 50 и 75 . А на чертежах из литературы для моделистов расшивка на этом месте - плод воображения авторов проекций.
PS. Что интересно, ув. *FLOGGER* на известном модельном сайте 4 года назад в обсуждении приведенного мной тут ч/б фото борта 001 из Монголии был ярым сторонником панели, выделенной расшивкой  :Smile:

----------


## GK21

А я до сих пор был полностью уверен, что имеем дело с "игрой света" на панелях расшивки, что , в общем-то, явление очень распространённое на самолетах 50-70-х годов в "натуральном металле" под лак. Уж больно убедительно все смотрится на многочисленных фото визитных МиГ-21бис 234-го ГИАП 1974 года, снятых в различных ракурсах, и особенно на черно-белых. На фото окрашенных машин даже при достаточном приближении расшивка практически не просматривается, а на самолёте командира визитной группы Е. Аведикова с б/н "35", который был окрашен в светло-серый цвет, такая панель отсутствует... В таком случае назначение такой окрашенной панели не совсем понятно.
К сожалению, собственной фотодеталировки МиГ-21бис у меня нет.

----------


## Let_nab

……………………..

*Несколько кубинских МиГов у себя дома, начало 70-х:*

----------


## AndyK

> ...а на самолёте командира визитной группы Е. Аведикова с б/н "35", который был окрашен в светло-серый цвет, такая панель отсутствует... В таком случае назначение такой окрашенной панели не совсем понятно.


Разработанные ВИАМ в 60-ых гг прошлого века для окраски внешней поверхности ЛА эмали обладали большей стойкостью к действию агрессивных факторов (коим в данном случае является нагар от пороховых газов при стрельбы из пушки), нежели лаковые покрытия. По этой же причине на МиГ-19С/П по бортам кабины накрашивались большие эллипсы в районе локализаторов пушек НР-30. Другого, разумного на мой взгляд, объяснения этому нет.

----------


## AndyK

И попутно вопрос к Геннадию Кузнецову и Сергею Исаеву (что-то давно его на форуме не было видно), как к историкам  234 гв.иап. Полк получал первые Миг-21БИС в 1974 году, с завода, одной партией? Это были те с-ты (бортовые номера 35, 37,38,39 и 40), которые в августе того же года принимали участие в визите в Финляндию?

----------


## Avia M

> на МиГ-19С/П по бортам кабины накрашивались большие эллипсы в районе локализаторов пушек НР-30.


Разве не накладки, возм. естественного цвета?

----------


## AndyK

> Разве не накладки, возм. естественного цвета?


Были с-ты и с накрашенными "масками", например . А вот,  андреапольский борт и с накладкой и с маской (и демонтированной нижней пушкой)

----------


## FLOGGER

> В натуре (на реальных с-тах) в этом месте нет никакой расшивки, листы обшивки цельные - это видно на этих фото


Вот и я об этом. Поэтому и просил фото, которое подтвердило бы наличие расшивки на этом месте.



> А на чертежах из литературы для моделистов расшивка на этом месте - плод воображения авторов проекций.


Именно это я и написал вчера.



> PS. Что интересно, ув. *FLOGGER* на известном модельном сайте 4 года назад в обсуждении приведенного мной тут ч/б фото борта 001 из Монголии был ярым сторонником панели, выделенной расшивкой


С удовольствием отвечу и на эту "предъяву". Я не помню, когда это было, но, наверное, это было, раз кто-то так хорошо это запомнил. Так вот: я действительно раньше считал, что там на БИСах, изменена обшивка. Потому что уж очень четко и одинаково это место выглядело на тех БИСах, где она была видна (накладка, как я считал). Но со временем, рассматривая снимки БИСов, у меня появились сомнения, что это расшивка. Со временем уверенность стала рассасываться, стало, где-то, 50 на 50. И, видимо, какой-то очередной снимок заставил меня обратиться где-то на форуме, к кому-то, кто мог, как я думал, пролить свет на эту историю. Но ясного ответа я не получил пока нигде.  Уверенность, что это отдельный лист, сменилась на уверенность, что именно покрашено. Но тогда возник вопрос: а зачем? Почему *это* сперва появилось (см. фото прототипа БИСа), а потом пропало? Для чего там накрашивали? Какой эффект хотели получить?
Кстати, на фото БИСа №001 очень хорошо видно, что это, КМК, не серая краска, т. к. она выглядит светлее остальной обшивки. Тогда *что это за краска?*, которая то светлее обшивки, то темнее? Понятно, что в зависимости от освещения, но все же?
Еще об РБП. В данном случае эти картинки оттуда для меня практически не аргумент, т. к. я встречал и более весомые док-ты по МИГам, где были явные ошибки, может, введенные специально, не знаю. Ну, а фотографии, что вы привели - они, конечно, у меня все есть, ничего нового для себя я здесь не нашел.

----------


## FLOGGER

> андреапольский борт с демонтированной нижней пушкой


Потому что это СВ.

----------


## GK21

> И попутно вопрос к Геннадию Кузнецову и Сергею Исаеву (что-то давно его на форуме не было видно), как к историкам  234 гв.иап. Полк получал первые Миг-21БИС в 1974 году, с завода, одной партией? Это были те с-ты (бортовые номера 35, 37,38,39 и 40), которые в августе того же года принимали участие в визите в Финляндию?


Этот вопрос меня также в своё время интересовал, но, поскольку официальной поэскадрильной статистики по месяцам 1974 г. мне так и не удалось найти, то он остаётся открытым. Период этот был в полку "переходным", связанным с ликвидацией так называемой 4-й"инспекторской" эскадрильи смешанного состава и образованием новой 4-й АЭ показа авиационной техники - ещё более сложной по составу. В полку в это время присутствовали самые разные модификации МиГ-21 (ФЛ, ПФМ, СМ, МФ, СМТ, бис...). Летчики, пришедшие в полк в конце 1973-го- начале 1974-го гг., с которыми довелось общаться, приступили к освоению "бис" только в середине 1974 г. , поэтому могу пока только точно сказать, что в конце июня этого года в 1-АЭ они точно были. Соответственно, были, вероятно в это  время и б/н другого порядка чисел)).
Возглавлял группу визита на б/н "35" командир 1-АЭ подполковник Е.М Аведиков. Почему для визита в Финляндию были выбраны именно эти б/н - сложно сказать. Вообще в полку в это времясуществовала практика частой замены матчасти . Все поступающая техника была новой.

----------


## AndyK

> Этот вопрос меня также в своё время интересовал, но, поскольку официальной поэскадрильной статистики по месяцам 1974 г. мне так и не удалось найти, то он остаётся открытым.


Далее у меня возникает вопрос, а на момент визита группы в Финляндию борт 35 был единственным серым Миг-21БИС среди однотипных в лаковой окраске? Судя по линейке их бортовых номеров - 35, 37, 38, 39, 40 (отсутствует № 36 - был ли БИС с таким б/н в полку и серый или "серебристый"?), логично предположить, что с-ты принимали на заводе в одно время и бортовые номера наносили по одной заявке. Т.о., возможно "серебристые" с-ты полка стали последними БИСами в лаковой окраске, а борт № 35 одним из первых с-тов данного типам в серой окраске  в ВВС и А ПВО СССР. Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что крашеная зона была скорее всего на поздних "серебристых" БИСах (Габор на известном нам модельном форуме утверждает, что таковая имелась и на советских Миг-21СМТ (с малым баком) в Венгрии, но я фото таких не нашел). А поскольку, судя по фото, наличие на с-тах этой самой окрашенной зоны далеко не единичные случаи, должен был быть выпущен бюллетень (или пункт в перечне доработок в комплексном бюлл.), определяющий порядок нанесения дополнительного защитного покрытия на данном участке. Ну а далее, как это обычно происходит на практике, с какого-то определенного момента времени доработки по изменению окраски получали с-ты как на з.-и., так и в эксплуатации в строевых частях.

----------


## AndyK

> Почему это сперва появилось (см. фото прототипа БИСа), а потом пропало?


Откуда такая уверенность? По *единственному* фото т.н. "прототипа". Слабый аргумент. Да и прототип ли это в действительности?




> Для чего там накрашивали? Какой эффект хотели получить?


Для чего по моему мнению, я писал выше. Очевидно для того, для чего накрашивали зоны по бортам кабины Миг-19  




> Еще об РБП. В данном случае эти картинки оттуда для меня практически не аргумент, т. к. я встречал и более весомые док-ты по МИГам, где были явные ошибки, может, введенные специально, не знаю.


Во-первых, не только РБП, но и книга по ремонту типа 75. Во-вторых, документация, подтвержденная фото (на которых совершенно недвусмысленно видна цельность листов обшивки в интересующем нас месте) - аргумент. И кстати стальной лист для защиты обшивки от фронта пламени при стрельбе из ВПУ, что фигурирует в доках, на фотообходе 08 борта с Сокола отлично виден, что тоже - аргумент  :Smile:  




> Кстати, на фото БИСа №001 очень хорошо видно, что это, КМК, не серая краска, т. к. она выглядит светлее остальной обшивки. Тогда *что это за краска?*, которая то светлее обшивки, то темнее? Понятно, что в зависимости от освещения, но все же?


На фото борта № 02 из 678 поста этой темы тоже светлее. А что Вас так удивляет? Как я писал выше (в пред. посте) окраска могла осуществляться в разное время, в разных условиях (завод, ЭО), наконец разными типами эмалей или одной но разных цветов/оттенков (нередко на предприятия по линии технолога приходят изменения/дополнения в действующую КД или письма от разработчика приблизительного содержанием "...за невозможностью применения эмали такого-то типа такого-то цвета  допускается использование эмали такой-то такого-то цвета..."

----------


## FLOGGER

Я понял, что ответа на свой вопрос я здесь так и не получу, а строить домыслы я и сам могу.



> На фото борта № 02 из 678 поста этой темы тоже светлее


Здрасьте. Что вы мне тычете это фото? Это я его и выложил. Что вы хотите мне сказать? 



> А что Вас так удивляет?


Ничего меня не удивляет, меня *интересует!* Разницу не чувствуете или не понимаете? Кстати, насчет эмалей разных цветов и т. п. тоже не убеждает, т. к. есть фото БИСа №40, где эта панель светлее обшивки, хотя больше фото, где темнее.
Больше к этой теме не возвращаюсь.

----------


## GK21

> Далее у меня возникает вопрос, а на момент визита группы в Финляндию борт 35 был единственным серым Миг-21БИС среди однотипных в лаковой окраске? Судя по линейке их бортовых номеров - 35, 37, 38, 39, 40 (отсутствует № 36 - был ли БИС с таким б/н в полку и серый или "серебристый"?), логично предположить, что с-ты принимали на заводе в одно время и бортовые номера наносили по одной заявке. Т.о., возможно "серебристые" с-ты полка стали последними БИСами в лаковой окраске, а борт № 35 одним из первых с-тов данного типам в серой окраске  в ВВС и А ПВО СССР. Отсюда напрашивается вывод, что крашеная зона была скорее всего на поздних "серебристых" БИСах (Габор на известном нам модельном форуме утверждает, что таковая имелась и на советских Миг-21СМТ (с малым баком) в Венгрии, но я фото таких не нашел). А поскольку, судя по фото, наличие на с-тах этой самой окрашенной зоны далеко не единичные случаи, должен был быть выпущен бюллетень (или пункт в перечне доработок в комплексном бюлл.), определяющий порядок нанесения дополнительного защитного покрытия на данном участке. Ну а далее, как это обычно происходит на практике, с какого-то определенного момента времени доработки по изменению окраски получали с-ты как на з.-и., так и в эксплуатации в строевых частях.


У меня также была мысль, что борт "35" был по крайней мере одним из первых в полку  МиГ-21бис, окрашенных в серый цвет, поэтому, возможно, его и выделили командиру визитной группы в 1974 г.
Самолет с б/н "36" , разумеется, также имелся. Скан из кинохроники лета 1976 г.с его присутствием в кадре я приводил в книге (в данный момент его под рукой нет, но посмотрю обязательно). Окрашен он был в " натуральном металле" , но наличие окрашенной панели определить на затертой пленке точно затруднительно, так как граница ее находится как раз по границе света и тени.
Помню, когда впервые обратил внимание на эту панель на пилотажных "бис" на фото и чертежах, то решил посмотреть на эту деталь в юбилейном издании ОКБ Микояна 1980 г., где приводятся схемы развития различных типов с фодификациями. Оказалось, что на небольших схематических "боковичках" на этой схеме данная панель также появляется на МиГ-21бис и повторятся затем ещё дважды на МиГ-21ДП (21-14) и 21-93. Художник, готовивший схему, вероятно руководствовался теми же источниками?)).
Кстати на аналогичной схеме по МиГ-19 упоминаемая в постах выше панель на борту перед пушкой присутствует в разных формах и размерах на различных модификациях.

----------


## AndyK

По поводу окраски нижней части. Задал вопрос непосредственному участнику визита группы 234 гв. иап в Финляндию в августе 1974 г. (т-ку с-та Миг-21БИС № 37). Привожу его ответ дословно: 



> Стоял прицел радиолокационный и пушка ГШ-23...Вот и весь ответ. Краска жаропрочная и стойкая к воздействию спирта и т.п. Он просто стекал в нишу стойки при включении РП.

----------


## GK21

Понятно. Спасибо за интересную информацию. Правда, не понятно отсутствие такой окраски на летавших до этого в том же полку в "натуральном металле" (в том числе и во время некоторых зарубежных визитов) МФ, СМ, МТ, снабжённых аналогичными РП и встроенными пушками. Была также и ещё одна известная панель, иногда активно омываемая спиртом в полёте.

----------


## AndyK

> Понятно. Спасибо за интересную информацию. Правда, не понятно отсутствие такой окраски на летавших до этого в том же полку в "натуральном металле" (в том числе и во время некоторых зарубежных визитов) МФ, СМ, МТ, снабжённых аналогичными РП и встроенными пушками. Была также и ещё одна известная панель, иногда активно омываемая спиртом в полёте.


Думаю, в процессе массовой эксплуатации оных данный недостаток ЛКП (на лаковой основе) и был выявлен. Но поскольку это напрямую никак не связано с безопасностью полетов (а в первую очередь устраняли конструктивные и технологические недостатки "аварийного" характера) доработку по данному вопросу реализовали только на Миг-21БИС (в ходе серийного пр-ва с-тов с каких-то серий) и поздних выпусках Миг-21СМТ (скорее всего, в эксплуатации по бюллетеням). В техописаниях и руководствах по ремонту с-та ничего про данное дополнительное защитное покрытие найти не удалось. Уверен, искать надо в бюллетенях.

----------


## Avia M

Открытое небо.

----------


## Avia M

"Переднее вертикальное"  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Такими же обычными прямоугольниками в два ряда были окантованы и края стоянки с рулежкой


Например возле ТЭЧ, "окантовка" отсутствовала...

----------


## Fencer

Виртуальный тур (аэродром Кубинка) АРМИЯ - 2018

----------


## Avia M

"Подзаборинг". :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Кто куда... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Товарищи из Китая. Фотозарисовки.

----------


## Avia M

Не стой под грузом и глиссадой!  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

5 апреля. День рождения "Русских витязей"
Самолёты вчера приземлились на родной авиабазе в Кубинке, вернувшись с авиашоу LIMA'2019 на Лангкави, где пробыли больше недели.
Три дня на обратном пути, пять остановок - Ханой, Тайюань, Белая, Новосибирск и Пермь.

Сегодня "Русские витязи" отмечают 28-й день рождения, с чем их и поздравляем! 

https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/1060431.html

----------


## Avia M

Минуло три года, со дня гибели Сергея Ерёменко...

----------


## Avia M

Чем занят штурман?... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

С огоньком!

----------


## Avia M

Смена поколений.

----------


## Avia M

Пассажиры данного лайнера, с большим интересом наблюдали за пилотажем асов ВВС России. Особо их впечатлил Ка-52...

----------


## Avia M

> "Проработался"... Вложение 80917Вложение 80918


МиГ. Ныне камуфляж иной...

----------


## Avia M

Цветочки. В честь Дня Воздушного Флота!

----------


## Avia M

Встреча...

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Прибытие четверки Су-35С АГВП "Русские Витязи"

https://vk.com/album1447226_269980964

----------


## Avia M

Ночные...

----------


## Avia M

С Днем рождения АГВП Русские Витязи!

----------


## Avia M

Вновь в составе шести...

----------


## Avia M

"Споттер" 1991. :Cool: 

Фотопленки "пылятся" на полках видимо...

----------


## Avia M

"Труба" перекрыта. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Труба" перекрыта.


И хвост на месте))

----------


## Avia M

Душевно и достойно...

----------


## Avia M

> БЕССМЕРТНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ НЕ БЫВАЕТ. НО ЕСТЬ ПАМЯТЬ О НИХ


https://pushkino.tv/news/drugie-novo...rayona/170098/

----------


## FLOGGER

Зачем там только дети с автоматами, не пойму.

----------


## Avia M

> Фотопленки "пылятся" на полках видимо...


Возможно... :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> Зачем там только дети с автоматами, не пойму.


При Шойгу появилась Юнармия - при проведении такого рода торжественных мероприятий ныне это в порядке вещей. А разве при СССР дети в форме и с автоматами не стояли в почётном карауле в День Великой Победы и другие государственные праздники.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мог бы ответить, да не буду.

----------


## Avia M

По теме. 1992...

----------


## Avia M

С плюсами и без. :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажные группы вылетают на Парад Победы с Кубинки.

https://youtu.be/1SQjc8DpDI4

----------


## Avia M

Особенностью полетов стало выполнение фигур сложного и высшего пилотажа на Су-27, Су-30СМ и Су-35С.

https://iz.ru/1030923/2020-07-03/rus...-edinom-stroiu

----------


## GK21

> По теме. 1992...


Хорошее фото! Ранее приходилось видеть подобные кадры с того же самого события с участием Су-24МК только в черно-белом виде.

----------


## Avia M

История повторяется!

----------


## Polikarpoff

> История повторяется! Вложение 100704


Из 9 машин - 8 спарок

----------


## Avia M

Контрасты...

----------


## Fencer

Статика на авиабазе "Кубинка". Форум "Армия-2020" https://saidpvo.livejournal.com/983196.html

----------


## Avia M

У "Русских Витязей" знаковое событие - два молодых летчика подготовлены для пилотажа в составе ромба. Поздравляем!

----------


## GK21

> История повторяется! Вложение 100704


Пилотажники современной Кубинки освоили практически все построения из «арсенала» 1-3 эскадрилий 234-го ГИАП периода 60-х -70-х годов. Есть у них и «ромбы», и «пятерки» , и «шестерки», и «девятки»,  и «кресты» , и «стрелы» с «конвертами»  в составе 4-х, 5-и, 6-и, 9-и самолетов. Не хватает, к очень большому сожалению, только одной очень известной, красивой и зрелищной фигуры, которая являлась настоящей «визитной карточкой» полка на протяжении многих лет. Речь идет о *«семерке» МиГ-21 3-й АЭ*, которую бессменно водил вплоть до 1971 г. командир 234-го-ГИАП полковник В.И. Медведев, в том числе и во время знаменитого воздушного парада в Домодедово в июле 1967 г., а также первого в истории отечественных ВВС зарубежного дружественного визита в Швецию в августе 1967 г. Летчики 3-й АЭ в шутку называли ее «Гусем». Еще одно местное прозвище – «балалайка». Были в ней и перестроения в воздухе.  Была даже и доработанная "десятка", когда в хвосте "семерки" вставали еще три самолета клином, повторяя тем самым контуры МиГ-21.
Несмотря на пожелания в свое время некоторых ветеранов восстановить "семерку" - сделать  это современным пилотажникам пока по каким-то причинам так и не удалось. В «шестерке»  МиГ-29  пилотажной группы «Стрижи» в построении «стрела» до "семерки" не хватает всего одного самолета заднего ведомого.)). 

_На фото – «семерка» истребителей МиГ-21ФЛ 3-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП, ведомая полковником В.И. Медведевым на воздушном параде 9 июля 1967 г. в Домодедово (фото из архива Г. Кузнецова)_

----------


## Avia M

Вечерело.

----------


## Avia M

На Форуме.

----------


## Avia M

https://yandex.ru/efir?stream_id=483...t_menu_yavideo 

боевые пуски ракет Р 73 на истребителе Су 35С

----------


## Avia M

К 30-летию пилотажной авиагруппы «Русские витязи»

https://youtu.be/yFEth7UYgc8

----------


## Avia M

6 мая исполняется 30 лет со дня создания авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи".

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11305559

----------


## Avia M

Авиационные группы высшего пилотажа "Русские витязи" и "Стрижи" впервые начали выполнять комплекс фигур высшего пилотажа в построении "Кубинский бриллиант" с участием пяти истребителей Су-35С.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11367265

----------


## Fencer

В Кубинке прошел масштабный авиационный праздник, посвященных 30-летию «Русских Витязей» и «Стрижей» https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## Avia M

Весеннее. "Пеленг".

----------


## Avia M

Праздник удался! (транспортный коллапс, в нагрузку :Smile: )

----------


## GK21

Транспортный коллапс, действительно, также «удался» )). Впервые довелось наблюдать подобное явление. Железнодорожные переезды у Кубинки и платформы Чапаевка, вероятно, просто технически не имеют возможности справиться со сплошным непрерывным потоком автотранспорта в обе стороны.

----------


## Avia M

На мой взгляд, самый изящный стриж (нарисован)...

----------


## GK21

> На мой взгляд, самый изящный стриж (нарисован)...


Если распустить двух внешних боковых ведомых и затем выполнить небольшое перестроение, то получится та самая изящная историческая «семерка» 3-й эскадрильи 234-го ГИАП, летавшая на МиГ-21 различных модификаций во второй половине 60-х - начале 70-х прошлого века ))).

----------


## Fencer

Авиашоу в честь юбилея "Русских витязей" и "Стрижей" | AviaPressPhoto

----------


## Avia M

Гости из Псковской и Тверской обл.

----------


## Fencer

Международный форум "АРМИЯ 2020", Аэродром Кубинка часть 1. https://karopka.ru/community/user/24...74#lastComment
Международный форум "АРМИЯ 2020", Аэродром Кубинка часть 2. https://karopka.ru/community/user/24...79#lastComment

----------


## Avia M

"Плачет" после юбилея.

Лучше так - по Сергею Ерёменко. Пять лет прошло...

----------


## Avia M

Все равны как на подбор... :Cool: 

С Днем России!

----------


## Avia M

Нарушаем.  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Рожденный ползать... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Варианты.

----------


## Fencer

На форуме «АРМИЯ-2021» ВКС России представили более 50 единиц авиационной техники http://www.airforce.ru/content/vysta...onnoi-tehniki/

----------


## Fencer

Международный форум "АРМИЯ 2020", Аэродром Кубинка
https://karopka.ru/community/user/24129/?MODEL=578774
https://karopka.ru/community/user/24129/?MODEL=578779

----------


## Avia M

Березки.

----------


## Avia M

Просто блеск!  :Cool:  

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!

----------


## Avia M

"Побледнел"...

----------


## Let_nab

> "Побледнел"...


Причина банальна. Покрасили дешёвой заборной краской.

----------


## Avia M

> Покрасили дешёвой заборной краской.


Причина известна?

----------


## Fencer

> Причина известна?


Да похоже и не собирались дорогостоящей соответствующей краской красить...

----------


## Avia M

Тени в полдень...

С юбилеем Военно-воздушных сил!

----------


## Let_nab

*Появился фильм "Лётчики-истребители" 1972 года в хорошем качестве:*

По ссылке - https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...-46086268_7914

----------


## Avia M

С наступающим Новым годом!

----------

